# Line 6 Haters...



## wallmarksuck

Hey guys, Im newly joined but Im a long time viewer of this and other forums

Ive noticed a trend with forums, especially this one, that seems to be alot (and i mean ALOT) of people bad mouthing line 6 with remarks like "line6 is for n00bs" and that there only "bedroom amps for kids". 

I seriously dont understand it.

Ive got a line 6 spider IV, a line 6 vetta, and marshall valvestate (so i know Im not biased in any way shape or form), and I must say that both the line 6's TRAMPLE the valvestate, not only in sound, but also in reliabitiy. My vetta has only crashed ONCE, but with the valvestate, (which is a tube amp) the tubes go and need repacing. Its like a light bulb, i dont feel how it makes it better. If it sounded better it would maybe be worth it, but as i already said, both line 6's PWN the marshall in the FUCKING BALLS. Right in the fucking balls....

People who are shitting on line 6 really seem to be closed minded sheep.

Im playing through an Ibanez RG350 which is a decent guitar, so i know it isnt that, it must be the amp. Ive played a marshall MGD100 or something like that in a guitar shop and it sounded WORSE than the valvestate, and that was a STACK! WTF is going on guys? I use the spider for home use (yes in the fucking bedroom, kill me) and the vetta in the garage and live. I can get litteraly every sound out of it and has MUUUCH more gain than any marshall ive tried, PLUS effects! From what ive been told from friends and the guys at the guitar shop is that having a line 6 is like having every amp ever made (and more) in one amp. And I agree, why everyone shits on them is beyond me, they sound better than EVERY amp ive ever tried.

My band agrees with me. I can get more gain than ANYTHING else. it SCREAMS! Why metal bands dont use these more often (i think nine inch nails use them) is beyond me. I think its because of sponsers and endorsing and all other mush like that. fuck me dude. music isnt music anymore! its just become football with all these people selling out to their sponsers instead of using the gear they want!

What are your guys thoughts??


----------



## wallmarksuck

fuck i accidentilly voted for the valve state. I meant the vetta!


----------



## TwinACStacks

The poll is slanted. There is no choice for "None of the Above" which is the answer you will get from almost everyone on this forum who owns a Tube Amp.

Try Your Vetta against an 800 or even a 900 for that matter, then post us your results....

SS does NOT rock.

 TWIN


----------



## SilverEra

twinacstacks said:


> ss does not rock.



+309


----------



## lucidspoon

wallmarksuck said:


> fuck i accidentilly voted for the valve state. I meant the vetta!



HAHAHAHA! I voted, but could really care less about any of them, but that just made my day!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i have to go with the spider valve.....that's whats on the other side of me....though most of the time i don't hear it.....and its not a volume issue


----------



## carnada

Starchild?




Fine I use a line 6 rack pod to get my main distortion and clean tones. And its not half bad especially for the price.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Shit i read that wrong..i meant i hate the spider valve...Twin shoot me now please.....


----------



## wallmarksuck

TwinACStacks said:


> The poll is slanted. There is no choice for "None of the Above" which is the answer you will get from almost everyone on this forum who owns a Tube Amp.
> 
> SS does NOT rock.



Thats your opinion, so dont just sweepingly bash me and my gear just because you find your £1000000 marshalls a bit better.


----------



## wallmarksuck

carnada said:


> Starchild?



what the fuck does that even mean?! everyone is calling me that...


----------



## eljeffebrown

TwinACStacks said:


> The poll is slanted. There is no choice for "None of the Above" which is the answer you will get from almost everyone on this forum who owns a Tube Amp.
> 
> Try Your Vetta against an 800 or even a 900 for that matter, then post us your results....
> 
> SS does NOT rock.
> 
> TWIN



HOLY SHIT! twin voting for a 900 i'm getting the vapors! I nearly passed the *bleep* out! I'll do it for ya Buggs, Bang!, yer dead!


----------



## wallmarksuck

eljeffebrown said:


> HOLY SHIT! twin voting for a 900 i'm getting the vapors! I nearly passed the *bleep* out! and yes I think The child is back! yippy skippidy doo!



can you please expalin why the FUCK i keep getting called a starchild? is this some kind of game you play with new forum members or something? if so, its really not a good way to welcome people to a forum...


----------



## eljeffebrown

wallmarksuck said:


> can you please expalin why the FUCK i keep getting called a starchild? is this some kind of game you play with new forum members or something? if so, its really not a good way to welcome people to a forum...



I retracted it, calm down!


----------



## lucidspoon

wallmarksuck said:


> Thats your opinion, so dont just sweepingly bash me and my gear just because you find your £1000000 marshalls a bit better.


And it's your opinion that your Line 6 is better. I don't understand why people ask for opinions and then get upset when people don't agree with them. Quit trying to justify your opinion and just fucking embrace it. Who cares if you like something that other people don't like?!? That is perfectly fine. You don't have to go crying about it!


----------



## wallmarksuck

lucidspoon said:


> And it's your opinion that your Line 6 is better. I don't understand why people ask for opinions and then get upset when people don't agree with them. Quit trying to justify your opinion and just fucking embrace it. Who cares if you like something that other people don't like?!? That is perfectly fine. You don't have to go crying about it!



My opinion with the rest of the bands. nothing has more gain than the line 6.

I dont get upset when people dont agree, its freedom of speech, it annoys me when closed minded people who shit on line 6 gear and their users because they think its better than what they use. that is where bigotry starts, my friend.


----------



## tonefreak

I annoys me when close minded people get mad because people who have seen the light won't except Line 6 as the amazing amp that people who haven't seen the light think it is.

Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> My opinion with the rest of the bands. nothing has more gain than the line 6.



and in my opinion you should post on the Line6 forum then.....your taking some swings that will haunt you in here....Trust me on this!


----------



## carnada

dont worry about the starchild thing lol


----------



## wallmarksuck

Buggs.Crosby said:


> and in my opinion you should post on the Line6 forum then.....your taking some swings that will haunt you in here....Trust me on this!



The line 6 "forum" sucks, its full of stupid kids and its tiny compared to the marshall forum. I own a marshall and the marshall forum is huge compared to the line 6. its a no fucking brainer to post here instead of there, bub....



"your taking some swings that will haunt you in here....Trust me on this!" 

Oooooooo, tough guy! internet tough guys are the best ones to laugh at. fuck me dude, just quit it. your embarrasing yourself by talking like that, seriously. i'll be haunted by what? FORUM GHOSTS? LOL


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Dude you are going to live in infamy here.....in the same way that star child does......i have been nice so far and have asked you to chill and refrain from the negativity on two separate threads so far.....you say you like this Forum then you better have some respect for every member in here......whether you like them or not.......keep taking shots instead of listening to some good advice will get you nowhere in here....last time i will say chill


----------



## wallmarksuck

respect is earned.


----------



## eljeffebrown

wallmarksuck said:


> The line 6 "forum" sucks, its full of stupid kids and its tiny compared to the marshall forum. I own a marshall and the marshall forum is huge compared to the line 6. its a no fucking brainer to post here instead of there, bub....
> 
> 
> 
> "your taking some swings that will haunt you in here....Trust me on this!"
> 
> Oooooooo, tough guy! internet tough guys are the best ones to laugh at. fuck me dude, just quit it. your embarrasing yourself by talking like that, seriously. i'll be haunted by what? FORUM GHOSTS? LOL



ready get set go........line 6 sucks a gunny sack of cocks bro! everyone here is trying to be nice to you, but you are trying your hardest to pick a fight. the reason everyone is calling you Starchild is because a douche with the handle of Starchild came in here awhile back and made a complete and utter ass of himself the way you are doing right now so stop. This is NOT, let me repeat NOT a line 6 board! it is however a Marshall board you will get no love for their shitty product here! 

lotsa love bro,

peace

Jeffe!


----------



## brandoz28

i've got a valvestate amp, and i personally like it better than the line6 i had before and the other line6's i've played. the MG series sucks, my old AVT50 head had more balls/more cut than the other guitar player's mg100. 

i've owned and played both and i don't like the fact that the line6 doesn't really have the character of a non-modeling amp. I'm a big analog guy too when it comes to pedals


----------



## tonefreak

eljeffebrown said:


> ready get set go........line 6 sucks a gunny sack of cocks bro! everyone here is trying to be nice to you, but you are trying your hardest to pick a fight. the reason everyone is calling you Starchild is because a douche with the handle of Starchild came in here awhile back and made a complete and utter ass of himself the way you are doing right now so stop. This is NOT, let me repeat NOT a line 6 board! it is however a Marshall board you will get no love for their shitty product here!
> 
> lotsa love bro,
> 
> peace
> 
> Jeffe!





Oh my Gosh! I'm literally rolling I'm laughing soo hard

I missed out on StarChild, he was before my time, but I've read all his posts...
this is turning out to be just as good or better!

WallMarkSucks,

you will go down in Marshall Forum History.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> respect is earned.



Yes it is....but it seems your stock is heading down....and starchild is not banned.....you my freind are heading that way......maybe if we placed you in a time out it would will help chill that attitude


----------



## 6StringMoFo

wallmarksuck said:


> The line 6 "forum" sucks, its full of stupid kids and its tiny compared to the marshall forum. I own a marshall and the marshall forum is huge compared to the line 6. its a no fucking brainer to post here instead of there, bub....
> 
> 
> 
> "your taking some swings that will haunt you in here....Trust me on this!"
> 
> Oooooooo, tough guy! internet tough guys are the best ones to laugh at. fuck me dude, just quit it. your embarrasing yourself by talking like that, seriously. i'll be haunted by what? FORUM GHOSTS? LOL



Seriously dude, and I'm trying to be nice. You own a Valvestate..which is a good amp for it's class!
But.. would you go cuss out people on a corvette forum cause they don't like your cavalier?
I've owned a line 6 spyder II and I found it to be a one dimentional POS.
BUT
It was a piece of cake to record with.

Valvestate is not the first thought people have when they think of Marshall.

Chill out.


----------



## wallmarksuck

eljeffebrown said:


> ready get set go........line 6 sucks a gunny sack of cocks bro! everyone here is trying to be nice to you, but you are trying your hardest to pick a fight. the reason everyone is calling you Starchild is because a douche with the handle of Starchild came in here awhile back and made a complete and utter ass of himself the way you are doing right now so stop. This is NOT, let me repeat NOT a line 6 board! it is however a Marshall board you will get no love for their shitty product here!
> 
> lotsa love bro,
> 
> peace
> 
> Jeffe!



OH YEAH RIGHT. I play line 6 out of some kind of phylosiphy or preference? Are people BORN with a desire NOT to use marshall or BORN with a desire to use line 6? NOO! its just that SOME people out there arnt blinded by brand, logos or slogans, that we can see that spending £1000000 on something that can sound just as fucking good if not better for £300 is a waste, and an abomination, and if its something we can avoiod not doing its worth not fucking doing you dumb fucking piece of SHIT!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

See you wallmart.....you hopefully just bought yourself a time out


----------



## wallmarksuck

My OP was respectful, it was YOU guys trying to be snide to all line 6 users both past and present that should be recieveing a time in the naughty chair... 

"time out" please, what is this nursery, i just want to discuss amps...


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> OH YEAH RIGHT. I play line 6 out of some kind of phylosiphy or preference? Are people BORN with a desire NOT to use marshall or BORN with a desire to use line 6? NOO! its just that SOME people out there arnt blinded by brand, logos or slogans, that we can see that spending £1000000 on something that can sound just as fucking good if not better for £300 is a waste, and an abomination, and if its something we can avoiod not doing its worth not fucking doing you dumb fucking piece of SHIT!



I'm sorry, but  has any of this incoherent babble got to do with _anything_ you were replying to...?


----------



## wkcchampion

Wow this thread is even more delirant than the other.

I vote for a Marshall 1959HW or a VOX AC30 TBX


----------



## wkcchampion

[off-topic]
Great pic SilverEra, is that u??? :-O Just love that guitar... grrr damn 80s nostalgia


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> My OP was respectful, it was YOU guys trying to be snide to all line 6 users both past and present that should be recieveing a time in the naughty chair...
> 
> "time out" please, what is this nursery, i just want to discuss amps...



it may have started out that way and other members are not innocent here....but you have been warned more than 6 times on 2 threads to chill....especially with profanity attacks


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

double post


----------



## Ken

Try comparing a Line 6 to a DSL, JVM JCM 800, 6100, Super Lead, JMP...you know, a REAL amp. This poll is idiotic. Line 6's are fun toys but I'd never want to play one in public. 

For snicks you SHOULD have included the 4100 DR, but now I'm just being snarky.

Ken


----------



## SilverEra

wkcchampion said:


> [off-topic]
> Great pic SilverEra, is that u??? :-O Just love that guitar... grrr damn 80s nostalgia



I wish, That's Geroge Lynch of Dokken!


----------



## wkcchampion

SilverEra said:


> I wish, That's Geroge Lynch of Dokken!



Auch!!! I'm writing from my netbook and the screen is too small to recognize it.
Now I know why I like that tiger-like guitar,,,


----------



## eljeffebrown

wallmarksuck said:


> OH YEAH RIGHT. I play line 6 out of some kind of phylosiphy or preference? Are people BORN with a desire NOT to use marshall or BORN with a desire to use line 6? NOO! its just that SOME people out there arnt blinded by brand, logos or slogans, that we can see that spending £1000000 on something that can sound just as fucking good if not better for £300 is a waste, and an abomination, and if its something we can avoiod not doing its worth not fucking doing you dumb fucking piece of SHIT!



as Charlie Brown's teacher once said "whaa whaa, whaa whaa!" and now I'll quote David Spade "Buh-bye"!


----------



## wallmarksuck

SilverEra said:


> I'm sorry, but  has any of this incoherent babble got to do with _anything_ you were replying to...?



"incoherent babble" oh quit the slimey remarks, cinderella. i came here to discuss amps and why I prefer line 6, all thats done is sparked hatred towards me, just because i like something others dont. you guys would have made great NAZI's, you know that? the only difference between you and Hitler in that respect is that hitler had more power. if you guys had any kind power, i'd run for the hills.

What was I replying to? the fact he was trying to make out i use line 6 instead of marshall due to some kind of "phylosiphy". OK OK... you know what "phylosiphy" i use? whatever sounds good, i use. what sounds shit, i don't use. in my experience, marshalls sound SHIT. and line 6 sound crushes marshall. so, guess which one i use? 

BUT NO, you guys cant handle a difference of opinion, can you?

You know? You know, i was always told about "marshall snobs", but it wasnt untill today ive experienced them first hand. my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?


----------



## eljeffebrown

Ken said:


> Try comparing a Line 6 to a DSL, JVM JCM 800, 6100, Super Lead, JMP...you know, a REAL amp. This poll is idiotic. Line 6's are fun toys but I'd never want to play one in public.
> 
> For snicks you SHOULD have included the 4100 DR, but now I'm just being snarky.
> 
> Ken



Hey now you wanna talk crap about the 900DR do in the correct place!
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/14511-why-you-hatin.html


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

first of all i'm a proud Budget Nazi......getting great gear for less is my business
regardless of what is/was said on this thread let it end here


----------



## wallmarksuck

Buggs.Crosby said:


> first of all i'm a proud Budget Nazi......getting great gear for less is my business
> regardless of what is/was said on this thread let it end here



So you think YOUR incharge of what I say on MY thread?


----------



## tonefreak

NAZI's ehh??? That's gone a bit far.

Buggs, it may be time for that Exit poll you suggested.


----------



## rjohns1

Walmarksucks, get over yourself. You came on a MARSHALL forum, and tried to start a war with guys on a MARSHALL forum. We don't like Line6, because Line 6 sucks. We like tubes. Just tubes. Real sound. not synthetic. The only synthetic things that I like are oil in my car. 
Either calm down, or go back to the computerbarn forum.


----------



## SilverEra




----------



## wkcchampion

wallmarksuck said:


> BUT NO, you guys cant handle a difference of opinion, can you?
> 
> You know? You know, i was always told about "marshall snobs", but it wasnt untill today ive experienced them first hand. my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?



Time for me to make an exception in my Ignore mode.
I have a Line6 POD X3 Pro. So I know and enjoy Line6. 
And others here have and enjoy Line6 gear too. But nobody who also has high end tube amps will ever prefer a digital modellers to their fav amplifier.

And why do u keep insulting? Nazi? Hitler? Ignorant sheep? Do u have some minority complex?


----------



## DBi5

I'll vote if you add Mesa Boogie MkIV to the list.


----------



## eljeffebrown

wallmarksuck said:


> "incoherent babble" oh quit the slimey remarks, cinderella. i came here to discuss amps and why I prefer line 6, all thats done is sparked hatred towards me, just because i like something others dont. you guys would have made great NAZI's, you know that? the only difference between you and Hitler in that respect is that hitler had more power. if you guys had any kind power, i'd run for the hills.
> 
> What was I replying to? the fact he was trying to make out i use line 6 instead of marshall due to some kind of "phylosiphy". OK OK... you know what "phylosiphy" i use? whatever sounds good, i use. what sounds shit, i don't use. in my experience, marshalls sound SHIT. and line 6 sound crushes marshall. so, guess which one i use?
> 
> BUT NO, you guys cant handle a difference of opinion, can you?
> 
> You know? You know, i was always told about "marshall snobs", but it wasnt untill today ive experienced them first hand. my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?



Hey douchebag! look what I owned before the head I have now. I got rid of it for two reasons,
1. I got a Killer deal on the head I have now.
2. THAT FUCKING LINE 6 POD PRO WAS DESTROYING THE SOUND OF A PERFECTLY GOOD MARSHALL!






DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE WORDS THAT ARE COMING OUT OF MY KEYBOARD!


----------



## wkcchampion

Hey Eljeffe, great Marshall 9005! A true rack beast!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> So you think YOUR incharge of what I say on MY thread?



not at all.....just a member with a lot of great brothers around me......again it's a respect thing.....which you say is earned....so i'll ask you have i earned it?.....i have not bashed you in any way.....the only thing i have done is ask for piece and throw out a warning....how you choose to handle that is on you


----------



## SilverEra

It's another *"one of those threads"* isn't it...



...*AND I AM LOVING IT!*


----------



## Vraull

wallmarksuck said:


> "incoherent babble" oh quit the slimey remarks, cinderella. i came here to discuss amps and why I prefer line 6, all thats done is sparked hatred towards me, just because i like something others dont. you guys would have made great NAZI's, you know that? the only difference between you and Hitler in that respect is that hitler had more power. if you guys had any kind power, i'd run for the hills.
> 
> What was I replying to? the fact he was trying to make out i use line 6 instead of marshall due to some kind of "phylosiphy". OK OK... you know what "phylosiphy" i use? whatever sounds good, i use. what sounds shit, i don't use. in my experience, marshalls sound SHIT. and line 6 sound crushes marshall. so, guess which one i use?
> 
> BUT NO, you guys cant handle a difference of opinion, can you?
> 
> You know? You know, i was always told about "marshall snobs", but it wasnt untill today ive experienced them first hand. my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?
> 
> 
> nothing has more gain than the line 6.



The Valvestate is a hybrid. I wouldn't consider that a true tube amp.
You spelled Philosophy wrong numerous times. 
How old are you?

How does the Line 6 "Crush" the Marshall? 
From a couple of your posts it seems as though you believe GAIN=TONE.
Explain why you think Line 6 is better than the Marshall.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Buggs.Crosby said:


> not at all.....just a member with a lot of great brothers around me......again it's a respect thing.....which you say is earned....so i'll ask you have i earned it?.....i have not bashed you in any way.....the only thing i have done is ask for piece and throw out a warning....how you choose to handle that is on you



Nicely said Buggs!


----------



## SilverEra

Vraull said:


> How does the Line 6 "Crush" the Marshall?



IT GEIFS DA Br00tALz !!!111


----------



## Vraull

SilverEra said:


> IT GEIFS DA Br00tALz !!!111



 lol


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?



the Sheep has spoken....Dear Magical Marshall Sheep.....WallDude says a line 6 is better than a Marshall.....can you enlighten us with your opinion?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu9FvAuPnaw]YouTube - and the Seep says[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

So, an obviously ....<ahem> "young" member comes onto the Marshall Forum to proclaim his love for Line6, and he isn't received well by the other members? I'm shocked.

Sheez.

Grow up, Walldude.


----------



## brandoz28

i used to think gain=tone, now i'm playing with less distortion and you can actually hear whats going on lol. 

but seriously man, if you play something besides the solid state marshalls (which most on here will also say are far inferior to a real tube amp) you may change your tune. the line 6 stuff has always lacked any personality to me. 

once again, i've played and owned both, and still would take an AVT series over any line 6 stuff. just personal preference. the only thing that i ever liked about my line6 stuff better than my marshall stuff is the line out was better for plugging into the computer


----------



## DSL100 Dude

buggs.crosby said:


> the sheep has spoken....dear magical marshall sheep.....walldude says a line 6 is better than a marshall.....can you enlighten us with your opinion?
> youtube - and the seep says



*All hail!!! The sheep has spoken*


----------



## Hemi_SF

Hi guys.. long time lurker, first time poster. I just wanted to say thanks for making me laugh out loud at work today. This guy must have just come here looking to cause trouble.


----------



## Adwex

Hemi_SF said:


> Hi guys.. long time lurker, first time poster. I just wanted to say thanks for making me laugh out loud at work today. This guy must have just come here looking to cause trouble.



Yo Hemi, welcome to Marshall Land.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hemi_SF said:


> Hi guys.. long time lurker, first time poster. I just wanted to say thanks for making me laugh out loud at work today. This guy must have just come here looking to cause trouble.



Welcome to the Forum.....this thread and the humor (by some of us) it contains are one of the reasons i say this is the Best Forum on the net.....glad we can humor you as well


----------



## thrawn86

Line 6 is awesome.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Line 6 is awesome.



I'm selling my Jubilee to get a Vetta.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thrawn86 said:


> Line 6 is awesome.



Dude where did the avatar go?


----------



## Hemi_SF

Adwex.. you as a mod, should know that you need to post that in the Classifieds area


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hemi_SF said:


> Adwex.. you as a mod, should know that you need to post that in the Classifieds area



I take it your from MLP?

and Adwex i'll trade ya 3 Vetta heads for your Jube!


----------



## Hemi_SF

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I take it your from MLP?
> 
> and Adwex i'll trade ya 3 Vetta heads for your Jube!



No... one forum is more than enough to occupy my time. I came here to check out info about my 2204 jmp that was popping fuses (needed power tubes) and just started poking around on the threads from there. Man.. there is alot of useful info here.


----------



## Adwex

Buggs.Crosby said:


> ...
> 
> and Adwex i'll trade ya 3 Vetta heads for your Jube!



Just one will do, it'll be so awesome it'll blow away my 23 year old piece of junk.


----------



## Adwex

Hemi_SF said:


> No... one forum is more than enough to occupy my time. I came here to check out info about my 2204 jmp that was popping fuses (needed power tubes) and just started poking around on the threads from there. Man.. there is alot of useful info here.



Hemi, start a thread in the "Introduce Yourself" section, and post a pic of that JMP.
We love pics of cool Marshalls.


----------



## Hemi_SF

Adwex said:


> Hemi, start a thread in the "Introduce Yourself" section, and post a pic of that JMP.
> We love pics of cool Marshalls.



I'll try to get some pics up after work if i can.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Welcome all the same.....and the info in here could overwhelm even the Websters people
P.S i wish i had your 2204 as well


----------



## Hemi_SF

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Welcome all the same.....and the info in here could overwhelm even the Websters people
> P.S i wish i had your 2204 as well



I don't think there is enough Vetta's in the world to pry that Ol' Girl away from me. http://www.marshallforum.com/images/smilies/cheers.gif


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I feel like drinkin a whole bunch of those


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

yet again there is a lightweight in the group


----------



## tonefreak

Adwex said:


> So, an obviously ....<ahem> "young" member comes onto the Marshall Forum to proclaim his love for Line6, and he isn't received well by the other members? I'm shocked.
> 
> Sheez.
> 
> Grow up, Walldude.




Walldude...
This is getting better by the minute...


----------



## tim p

I thoroughly enjoyed this. How could someone even think to compare line sux to MARSHALL . I tell ya some mothers do have em.


----------



## Jesstaa

wallmarksuck said:


> My OP was respectful, it was YOU guys trying to be snide to all line 6 users both past and present that should be recieveing a time in the naughty chair...
> 
> "time out" please, what is this nursery, i just want to discuss amps...



It had some slight respect, but it had no facts.
A valvestate isn't a valve amp, it's an amp with a hybrid preamp, and just because an amp is a stack, doesn't make it the bees knees.

Fuck, a 1x12 Marshall JCM800 combo would rip up an MG fullstack.
See where I'm going? Get some facts


----------



## MM54

Jesstaa said:


> It had some slight respect, but it had no facts.
> A valvestate isn't a valve amp, it's an amp with a hybrid preamp, and just because an amp is a stack, doesn't make it the bees knees.
> 
> Fuck, a 1x12 Marshall JCM800 combo would rip up an MG fullstack.
> See where I'm going? Get some facts



+10,356

Those who know Jesse know how much he hates combos too


----------



## TwinACStacks

wallmarksuck said:


> Thats your opinion, so dont just sweepingly bash me and my gear just because you find your £1000000 marshalls a bit better.




That's it Wallymart. Now You've gone and hurt my feelings and all I was trying to do was tell you you needed more options in your poll.

Thanx. *sniff*

somebody hold me....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Adwex said:


> I'm selling my Jubilee to get a Vetta.



Adwex, I'll Trade you a Vintage Crate Powerblock...

 TWIN


----------



## Jesstaa

I'll trade a vintage dog turd... The Vetta comes nowhere near the tone this turd puts out.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

This clown is just screwing with you all to get a rise outta you. Ban this bitch!


----------



## Wilder Amplification

So I just noticed the OP stated that a "Line 6 has way more gain than a Marshall"...

Guess what dude? More gain isn't always "better" or a good thing. Matter of fact, Line 6s have way more gain than is usable. 

Now...what the people here hate is that Line 6 claims that their "modeling amps" sound and play just like the real thing. They get guys like you believing that playing a Line 6 set up on a plexi preset is just like playing through a real plexi. Well I got news for you. I've played Line 6s on their plexi setting and I've also played real plexis cranked and they're NOTHING the same. If you honestly believe that playing a Line 6 on a plexi setting is like playing the real thing, you've never played through a real plexi.

Line 6s have no "feel" to them. They have a hornets nest of gain...all they do is allow noobs and kids to hide from themselves. Playing a real all valve amp cranked is not forgiving...you have to know how to play it to make it sound good, which is why kids don't like 'em. Then they plug into a Line 6, crank the shit out of the gain and hide behind their little hornets nest buzzy overdrive.

Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player.

So you bash everyone here for saying that "Line 6s are kids bedroom toys" or something to that effect, then you say you don't like the Line 6 forums because they're full of "kids"! Interesting...

To top it off...you seem to rely on solid state shit. Why is this? Do you really think a soild state amp sounds better than a real cranked plexi or a 2203? Or are you just telling yourself that to justify wanting to go cheap and not having to replace valves? Be honest with yourself here...stop hiding behind the hornets nest.

All I gotta say is...down with the Line 6. Long live the all valve Marshall!


----------



## wallmarksuck

Jesstaa said:


> It had some slight respect, but it had no facts.
> A valvestate isn't a valve amp, it's an amp with a hybrid preamp, and just because an amp is a stack, doesn't make it the bees knees.
> 
> Fuck, a 1x12 Marshall JCM800 combo would rip up an MG fullstack.
> See where I'm going? Get some facts



Not a valve amp? Dude, it has valves in it, and its called fucking VALVEstate. And yet your telling me "A valvestate isn't a valve amp". Do you realise how retarded you just made yourself look? No i know that just becuase an amp is a stack doesnt really make it "good", but you expect it to be better than the FUCKING COMBO!


----------



## Wilder Amplification

wallmarksuck said:


> Not a valve amp? Dude, it has valves in it, and its called fucking VALVEstate.



No it is not a valve amp. It is a HYBRID amp. It has a VALVE overdrive circuit in the preamp, but everything else in it is solid STATE. Hence the name VALVESTATE.

Just because a solid state amp has 1 preamp valve in it doesn't make it a valve amp. What makes an amp a valve amp is all in the power section...and we all know the VALVESTATE ain't got no valve output section.



wallmarksuck said:


> And yet your telling me "A valvestate isn't a valve amp". Do you realise how retarded you just made yourself look?



Anyone got a mirror handy?



wallmarksuck said:


> No i know that just becuase an amp is a stack doesnt really make it "good", but you expect it to be better than the FUCKING COMBO!



Who's perception of "better" are we talking about? "Better" at what? Looks? Sound projection? Keeping volume down?


----------



## wallmarksuck

Wilder Amplification said:


> So I just noticed the OP stated that a "Line 6 has way more gain than a Marshall"...
> 
> Guess what dude? More gain isn't always "better" or a good thing. Matter of fact, Line 6s have way more gain than is usable.
> 
> Now...what the people here hate is that Line 6 claims that their "modeling amps" sound and play just like the real thing. They get guys like you believing that playing a Line 6 set up on a plexi preset is just like playing through a real plexi. Well I got news for you. I've played Line 6s on their plexi setting and I've also played real plexis cranked and they're NOTHING the same. If you honestly believe that playing a Line 6 on a plexi setting is like playing the real thing, you've never played through a real plexi.
> 
> Line 6s have no "feel" to them. They have a hornets nest of gain...all they do is allow noobs and kids to hide from themselves. Playing a real all valve amp cranked is not forgiving...you have to know how to play it to make it sound good, which is why kids don't like 'em. Then they plug into a Line 6, crank the shit out of the gain and hide behind their little hornets nest buzzy overdrive.
> 
> Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player.
> 
> So you bash everyone here for saying that "Line 6s are kids bedroom toys" or something to that effect, then you say you don't like the Line 6 forums because they're full of "kids"! Interesting...
> 
> To top it off...you seem to rely on solid state shit. Why is this? Do you really think a soild state amp sounds better than a real cranked plexi or a 2203? Or are you just telling yourself that to justify wanting to go cheap and not having to replace valves? Be honest with yourself here...stop hiding behind the hornets nest.
> 
> All I gotta say is...down with the Line 6. Long live the all valve Marshall!



Your definition of "usable" is not why MY definition of "usable" is, OKAY? The sooner you learn that other people like different things for different reasons and use them in different ways with different methods is a day you get a lot happier, my angst ridden friend.



"Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player."

Listen CUNT, Ive been playing guitar for 4-5 years! if i "didnt want to learn how to play" Id have given up after 1 hour and played guitar hero. I DO want to learn and better myself, and therefore, I use the gear that SOUNDS best (line 6), not what LOOKS best on stage (marshall). If i didnt care about sound and just wanted to act "cool", Id have bough that marshall MCD100 or something and "showed off my marshall". I actually care about tone and whatnot, so i wasn't blinded by brand name or suckered in from anything like that, I was brought in by tone. MUCH better tone that was also MUCH cheaper than the shit marshall...


----------



## core

This dude will never get it even if you stick his face in it. You know what to do with puppies when they piss on the carpet right? He's just some squatter punk who thinks he's gotta be hard and pissed off at the world and fight for some revolution long gone and dead in order to make music.


----------



## core

Why you keep mentioning "MG and MCD100" as if it's some flagship I'll never get. I mean you're comparing the lowest of the line you can get from Marshall. Play a few top end heads through a 1960 cab and get back to us. Do us a favor and do a real comparison so you can see what we are talking about. I doubt any of us play what you are referencing.


----------



## wallmarksuck

TwinACStacks said:


> That's it Wallymart. Now You've gone and hurt my feelings and all I was trying to do was tell you you needed more options in your poll.
> 
> Thanx. *sniff*
> 
> somebody hold me....
> 
> TWIN



Awwwwwwwwwwwww....

here, why dont you try this. Its new from kelloggs...


----------



## wkcchampion

wallmarksuck said:


> Your definition of "usable" is not why MY definition of "usable" is, OKAY? The sooner you learn that other people like different things for different reasons and use them in different ways with different methods is a day you get a lot happier, my angst ridden friend.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player."
> 
> Listen CUNT, Ive been playing guitar for 4-5 years! if i "didnt want to learn how to play" Id have given up after 1 hour and played guitar hero. I DO want to learn and better myself, and therefore, I use the gear that SOUNDS best (line 6), not what LOOKS best on stage (marshall). If i didnt care about sound and just wanted to act "cool", Id have bough that marshall MCD100 or something and "showed off my marshall". I actually care about tone and whatnot, so i wasn't blinded by brand name or suckered in from anything like that, I was brought in by tone. MUCH better tone that was also MUCH cheaper than the shit marshall...



ahahaha he called Jon Wilder "cunt"! This guy is really crazy. Jon is a professional amp maker and tech and is one of the most (if not the most) expert people in this forum.

I've been playing since I'm 6 (now I'm 24) both electrical and classical guitar, studying from textbooks and practicing everyday with a metronome and recording in recent years. I only arrived to have high end tube amps and guitars in the last years but I think I still have a lot to learn from the superstars.
You've been playing for 4 years with solid state amps and cheap to middle field guitars. The road is long... very long...

Ah guys I've got excited in this thing, when the JCM800 1959 arrives I'll make a Line6 Plexi VS the JCM800 1959 shoot-out with a vintage basketweave IR!


----------



## wkcchampion

Ah Wallamrk, also tell me...
do u think that our Line6 devices will ever make a tone like this????
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzmLMu3oDus]YouTube - Metropoulos 10,000 Series - '67 100W Superbass replica[/ame]


----------



## wallmarksuck

WTF kind of gain is that? Seriously, im sure if youre playing fluff its fine, but I DONT!


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> WTF kind of gain is that? Seriously, im sure if youre playing fluff its fine, but I DONT!






I suppose you sound like this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWKVUE1gvqA]YouTube - Just Jammin[/ame]


----------



## wallmarksuck

SilverEra said:


> I suppose you sound like this?
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin



I actuaually have MORE gain than that. Im MUCH louder than that too, the vetta fills the room before it reaches 4...


----------



## wkcchampion

LOL he's just trashed one of the Metro Amps!!!!!

I think your best choice is to... give up the guitar, give up this forum and come back to your mum.

Wallmark, seriously... give me a Metropolous. I'll give u a Vetta, even 2. Deal?


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> I actuaually have MORE gain than that. Im MUCH louder than that too, the vetta fills the room before it reaches 4...



...and it's *always* about gain, isn't it...

You are the reason why Line 6 and Line 6 users have the reputation that you do.

Oh well, I guess stereotypes exist for a reason...


----------



## wallmarksuck

SilverEra said:


> ...and it's *always* about gain, isn't it...
> 
> You are the reason why Line 6 and Line 6 users have the reputation that you do.
> 
> Oh well, I guess stereotypes exist for a reason...



FUCK YOU FAGGOT, why dont you get some pussy instead of hating on my and line 6....??


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> FUCK YOU *FAGGOT*, why dont you get some *pussy* instead of hating on my and line 6....??



You do realize that "faggots" don't actually _like_ pussy, don't you...


----------



## wkcchampion

SilverEra said:


> You are the reason why Line 6 and Line 6 users have the reputation that you do..



Thanks 

Anyway. yes.. always about *gain* lol. While top sound engineers always say "record with the least gain u can go and multitrack". Or the sound will get undefined...

And Adwex should now take action. These are free swear words.


----------



## SilverEra

100 posts already? Starchild, you've met your match!


----------



## wallmarksuck

Wilder Amplification said:


> 1 preamp valve in it doesn't make it a valve amp.



Actually, thats the EXACT definition of what a VALVE amp IS, one with VALVES IN IT! 

what the FUCK is your IQ dude? "valves in an amp dont make the amp a valve amp"? doesn't that violate some law of physics? 


As for calling him a cunt, WKCchampion, I dont care whether or not hes a "tech" or a totally "pro" amp builder, he doesnt get away with murder or talking to me like i dont know what Im talking about, if anything, he's just contradicted himself by saying that "an amp with TUBES in it IS NOT a TUBE AMP!" Yeah, totally pro tech! (sarcasm).

And like ive said, i would use tube amps more if they were actually reliable and didnt blow the tubes. And yes, if they sounded better it would be worth replacing tubes like batteries, but they dont, so i dont. which is why i hardly use my valvestate anymore... which according to these geniuses, the VALVEstate has NO VALVES! also, the lack of gain with marshalls doesnt help, marshall need to get with the times.


----------



## wallmarksuck

rjohns1 said:


> You came on a MARSHALL forum, and tried to start a war with guys on a MARSHALL forum.



Urmmm, I dont know if youve noticed or not, but I posted this thread in the "OTHER AMPS" section of the forum, meaning, that this is the place to discuss... OTHER AMPS! INCLUDING LINE 6! Dont like it? Fuck off back to the other 1846546 marshall sections, and leave those who are discussing line 6 in the OTHER FUCKING AMPS section get on with it! 

if you don't want people to be discussing line 6, dont make a line 6 section of the forum.


----------



## wkcchampion

Again.... "valve amps" have valves BOTH in the preamp and in the power amp circuits.
Amps which have valves in the preamp only, like Valvestates, are named "hybrid amps", because the power section is SOLID STATE.
It's incredible how you're saying a lot of BS and thinking to be right... calling other people "retarded" or "low IQ" while *YOU* are actually the one who is wrong.

And yes, Jon Wilder IS a professional tech and amp builder. He's widely respected here for his advice, his mods and his own Wilder amps, all welcome and praised.

Power amp valves typically last 1-2 years, sometimes more (it depends on time of use and volume), with preamp valves lasting even more, up to 5 years. Tube amps are perfectly reliable if kept healthy, exactly like a car. If a car is regularly serviced is reliable, so is a valve amp. 

And Marshall makes high gain amplifiers. The JVM series have much more gain than anyone would use on the OD1 and OD2 red channels. I had one so I can tell for sure, as other owners can confirm this.

How long will this go on????


----------



## SilverEra




----------



## wallmarksuck

wkcchampion said:


> Again.... "valve amps" have valves BOTH in the preamp and in the power amp circuits.



Soooo, according to your logic, a car only has wheels if it has 4-wheel-drive, 2-wheel-drive cars dont count? WTF dude, quit playing these stupid little retarded games, there not working on me, OK?


----------



## wkcchampion

wallmarksuck said:


> Soooo, according to your logic, a car only has wheels if it has 4-wheel-drive, 2-wheel-drive cars dont count? WTF dude, quit playing these stupid little retarded games, there not working on me, OK?



It's no mind games. The definition of "all valve amp", in short "valve amp", is an amplifier which has tubes in all its circuitry.
Hybrid amps are not valve amps. They are hybrid amps, because the power section is, again, solid state. SOLID STATE. SOLID STATE.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I would respect You if you were talking about a QUALITY SS AMP!! But not a friggin' Line 6. Check out THESE: www.pritchardamps.com They are quite close to a Tube Amp in sound. And they ain't cheap, $2500-$3000. They are the only SS amp I would consider adding to my stable. This guy has a patent on a tube/rectifier emulator that the other modeling amp companies would KILL for.

You get one of these, and You have some bragging rights.

 TWIN


----------



## wallmarksuck

Im getting pissed off now. at all you guys who are taking the mickey out of me for liking line 6 better than tube amps. DOES IT OCCUR TO YOU THAT SOLID STATE IS SUPERIOR IN MANY REGARDS? MORE GAIN, MORE RELIABLE? NO, ofcorse no!t

Im sorry but you simply cannot state that an amp that has tubes in it is not a tube amp. You can believe any definition of "tube amp" all you want, to anyone with a decent IQ and some common fucking cense, a tube amp = an amp with tubes in it, DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY, just because I dont have 50-inch plasma TV, doesnt mean I dont have a TV. Just because my amp hasnt got 45643 tubes, doesnt not make it a tube amp. youre an idiot if you think different!

Again, all you guys are concerned about is "marshall" logo and tube amps, and how they trash everthing else, without providing any objective evidence or proof. WEIRD IN THE BIBLE THAT GERMANS ARE CAUSED BY DEMONS? Its the same exact thing! provide textural evidence or undeniable proof that tube amps give of superior tone, otherwise you do not, I repeat, DO NOT have an ass to stand on. By your own admittions, you have admitted that you are BIASED towards marshalls, as this is a marshall forum. I can understand that retarded logic to a degree, but WHEN I post in the OTHER AMS section, and I get the same nuggets of shit thrown at me, for saying I prefer line 6 (still in the other amps section), you can see how you guys are acting like complete retards.

If you dont like line 6 or other amps, STAY OUT OF THE OTHER AMPS SECTION! AND STAY OUT OF THIS THREAD. If you dont like line 6 and have nothing good to say about them, why the fuck are you guys reading this anyway?

Jesus fucking christ...

It pisses me off


----------



## wkcchampion

Hey Twin, I'd also consider the Roland JC-120. My jazz buddy has one and it really has an awesome clean jazz tone, paired withy an archtop guitar. No distortion of course, but it's not designed for that. Great amp IMO.

This poor guy is one of the most stubborn and ignorant people I've ever seen. I confirm it's worse than Starchild. At least the latter gave up after a while.


----------



## wallmarksuck

wkcchampion said:


> This poor guy is one of the most stubborn and ignorant people I've ever seen. I confirm it's worse than Starchild. At least the latter gave up after a while.



Listen bub, IM not the one blinded by brand or logos and such. PROVIDE OBJECTIVE PROOF of tubes being superior to line 6, or you have no ground for argument...


----------



## wkcchampion

wallmarksuck said:


> listen bub, im not the one blinded by brand or logos and such. Provide objective proof of tubes being superior to line 6, or you have no ground for argument...



*********ignore mode reactivated************


----------



## SilverEra

Better stock up on this stuff...


----------



## Michael1987xl

wallmarksuck said:


> The line 6 "forum" sucks...



It's tracable back to the subject matter.


----------



## Jesstaa

It's incredibly obvious that this douche is a troll, but it's still kinda funny.
I'm sure there's people out there that are really that stupid xD

Also, I'd bet wilder can show the proof you need that a tube amp is better than a solid state amp, beyond the point of just "It sounds better"


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> WEIRD IN THE BIBLE THAT GERMANS ARE CAUSED BY DEMONS?


----------



## Ken

SilverEra said:


> You do realize that "faggots" don't actually _like_ pussy, don't you...





Best post so far in this thread!

Ken


----------



## Ken

wallmarksuck said:


> Actually, thats the EXACT definition of what a VALVE amp IS, one with VALVES IN IT!
> .



The pilot light is sort of a valve...well the heater part anyway. So I think you should claim a Line 6 is also a valve amp. 

Um, they do have one? I can't remember...

Ken


----------



## wallmarksuck

Jesstaa said:


> It's incredibly obvious that this douche is a troll, but it's still kinda funny.
> I'm sure there's people out there that are really that stupid xD
> 
> Also, I'd bet wilder can show the proof you need that a tube amp is better than a solid state amp, beyond the point of just "It sounds better"



Troll? Yeah, someone coming to an AMP forum, going to the OTHER AMPS section and starting a discussion about LINE 6 AMPS is a TROLL? Grow the fuck up man, im not saying marshalls suck, I FUCKING OWN ONE, and I own a LINE 6, and I prefer it. And I wanted to know why everyone shits over line 6 and its users, now i know its because you lot are a bunch of fucks who just like brand names. If marshall made "modelling" amps, youd be all over them, but since its line 6, theyre for noobs. WELL FUCK YOU.

The only troll here is you, calling people who prefer line 6 there "stupid". Grow up.

I prefer the MODELLING vetta and spider over the VALVE valvestate. YOU GUYS CANT HANDLE THAT. WHY NOT? According to this section desciption, all amps of all makes can be discussed here, but just because i prefer it to your precious little marshalls, you shit on me, call me a troll, and you rape me for it. Pathetic, just pathetic.

Not everyone likes tubes you know, and as i said, there reliability issues would be worth it if they sounded better, but they fucking dont. Im not going to use a marshall, just because it says marshall on it. Im not a fucking poser, sure everyone likes to look good, fair enough, but Im a musician, not a fashion model.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

WallBoy you are done.....playing for 4 years and your an expert....I have been playing for almost 30....what does that make me?....and your right most line 6 amps have more gain
as Jon pointed out it's too much....perfect for a beginner sitting in his bedroom learning Nu-Metal....but not worthy of a stage environment
read my first post...my other guitar player bought the Spider Valve because of the hype behind it....other than it being programmable he is starting to hate it himself
i run a DSL100 with only 2 output Valves in it so by your logic i should only be half as loud......and if that's the case why is it if i play at 6-7 volume wise you can no longer hear him.....and he is all but dimed?.....it cant cut the band mix.....just like i warned him

Next.....Calling Jon a cunt?....thanks for helping me decide whether to post an exit poll
there was/is no reason to keep attacking members with profanity.....it be one thing if you were ball busting but these were all direct attacks....you will now live in infamy
along with Starchild and Powerstrip Boy 

by the time you get home from school you should be able to see what this forum thinks of you status ......good day and enjoy the Line6 forum


----------



## Jesstaa

wallmarksuck said:


> Troll? Yeah, someone coming to an AMP forum, going to the OTHER AMPS section and starting a discussion about LINE 6 AMPS is a TROLL? Grow the fuck up man, im not saying marshalls suck, I FUCKING OWN ONE, and I own a LINE 6, and I prefer it. And I wanted to know why everyone shits over line 6 and its users, now i know its because you lot are a bunch of fucks who just like brand names. If marshall made "modelling" amps, youd be all over them, but since its line 6, theyre for noobs. WELL FUCK YOU.
> 
> The only troll here is you, calling people who prefer line 6 there "stupid". Grow up.
> 
> I prefer the MODELLING vetta and spider over the VALVE valvestate. YOU GUYS CANT HANDLE THAT. WHY NOT? According to this section desciption, all amps of all makes can be discussed here, but just because i prefer it to your precious little marshalls, you shit on me, call me a troll, and you rape me for it. Pathetic, just pathetic.
> 
> Not everyone likes tubes you know, and as i said, there reliability issues would be worth it if they sounded better, but they fucking dont. Im not going to use a marshall, just because it says marshall on it. Im not a fucking poser, sure everyone likes to look good, fair enough, but Im a musician, not a fashion model.




Yes, troll.
You are a troll because you decided to be a dick about a topic that is a popular argument on the internet 

Also, Marshall do make a modelling amp, which also has a full valve output section, go check out the JMD:1.
Guess what, I still dislike it! I don't like Marshalls because of the large name badge, I like them because they just have that feel. Hell, I keep insisting another member of this forum to build me an amp.
*sigh*
I can't even be bothered anymore.


----------



## wallmarksuck

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Next.....Calling Jon a cunt?....thanks for helping me decide whether to post an exit poll



When someone talks to me like he did, im goin g to get defensive. OK?

How am i supposed to know who gets to get called a cunt and who doesnt when I only just joined? if I get talked to like an idiot when i didnt do anything wrong, Im perfectly valdated to get upset about it, as would anyone else. Including "Jon".


----------



## wallmarksuck

Jesstaa said:


> You are a troll because you decided to be a dick about a topic that is a popular argument on the internet



My OP was extremely respectful, I didnt slander anyone or anything untill you guys decided it was fun to pick on the "n00b". Look at yourselves before you talk shit about someone else.


----------



## Jesstaa

...
P.m.s?


----------



## wallmarksuck

Jesstaa said:


> I can't even be bothered anymore.



GOOD, one less jack-off to talk shit about me and my gear in my own thread about line 6. If you dont have anything constructive to say, dont fucking say it! I learned that along time ago


----------



## Jesstaa

wallmarksuck said:


> GOOD, one less jack-off to talk shit about me and my gear in my own thread about line 6. If you dont have anything constructive to say, dont fucking say it! I learned that along time ago



Oh, I'm sorry, wasn't aware that it was bad of me to talk down another brand of amp on the MARSHALL amp forum.
MY APOLOGIES 
Not really


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

WallBoy....you may want to check the thread with your name on it in the backstage section


----------



## jcmjmp

wallmarksuck said:


> Hey guys, Im newly joined but Im a long time viewer of this and other forums
> 
> Ive noticed a trend with forums, especially this one, that seems to be alot (and i mean ALOT) of people bad mouthing line 6 with remarks like "line6 is for n00bs" and that there only "bedroom amps for kids".
> 
> I seriously dont understand it.



Are you trying to pull a stunt like Starchild? At least, you're comparing to a Marshall, but not necesarily the best one. 

If you like your line6, then good for you... but I have to wonder, which other amps and you actually played through in your musical career/endeavours?


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Shit i read that wrong..i meant i hate the spider valve...Twin shoot me now please.....


----------



## jcmjmp

lucidspoon said:


> And it's your opinion that your Line 6 is better. I don't understand why people ask for opinions and then get upset when people don't agree with them. Quit trying to justify your opinion and just fucking embrace it. Who cares if you like something that other people don't like?!? That is perfectly fine. You don't have to go crying about it!



I could not agree more.


----------



## jcmjmp

Ken said:


> Try comparing a Line 6 to a DSL, JVM JCM 800, 6100, Super Lead, JMP...you know, a REAL amp. This poll is idiotic. Line 6's are fun toys but I'd never want to play one in public.
> 
> For snicks you SHOULD have included the 4100 DR, but now I'm just being snarky.
> 
> Ken



I actually tried to play my Line6 rack gear (POD Pro) in public but after 3 songs, I told the guys in the band to gimme a sec so I could grab my DSL.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> "
> 
> Oooooooo, tough guy! internet tough guys are the best ones to laugh at. fuck me dude, just quit it. your embarrasing yourself by talking like that, seriously. i'll be haunted by what? FORUM GHOSTS? LOL



Are you asking BUGGS to fuck you? Sure looks that way.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Guys! Do y'all have any idea how honored I am right now?

As one of the newer members I know that I am still "making my way" but to be the ONLY other dude to get WallJerk so pissed off that he called me a cunt is awesome. 

I can now say that I am equal to Jon to in at least one aspect.


I am done with treating said child like an adult, he is not intellegent enough to get it.

Oh Great Magical Sheep, enlighten us with your great wisdom. It seems that all of us "ALL TUBE" amp owners are lost and the only way to the light is in a world of solid state super gain amps. Your thoughts oh great one?


----------



## wallmarksuck

jcmjmp said:


> Are you trying to pull a stunt like Starchild? At least, you're comparing to a Marshall, but not necesarily the best one.
> 
> If you like your line6, then good for you... but I have to wonder, which other amps and you actually played through in your musical career/endeavours?



Well thankyou for atleast being RESPECTFUL, unlike the others. 

Ive played through a ton of marshalls etc, all sound worst than line 6. Some tube. These guys cant handle that...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Wallboy....again i will ask when was i ever disrespectful toward you?.....go search....but you will come up empty


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> Thats your opinion, so dont just sweepingly bash me and my gear just because you find your £1000000 marshalls a bit better.



I happen to know what Buggs paid for his DSL and it is so much cheaper than what you pointed out. I got my full 6100 stack for $929. Price means nothing. Brand loyalty does when they put out a good product. There is a reason Marshall is the sound of rock and roll and has its place in music history. Here today we can say Line 6 isnt in that same class. No self respecting musician will have a wall of Line 6 stacks behind him.


----------



## SilverEra

Here's some perfect music for browsing through this clusterfuck!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmFDPFKTOvk]YouTube - Bumble-Bee Man - Spanish Flea[/ame]


----------



## jcmjmp

wallmarksuck said:


> Ive played through a ton of marshalls etc, all sound worst than line 6. Some tube. These guys cant handle that...



You played through a _TON_ of Marshalls? For some reason, I have difficulty believing that.

You probably don't even like the Marshall inspired models on your line 6 and most certainly prefer the Line 6 Insane mode or the Recto.


----------



## Adwex

Wallchild.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> "incoherent babble" oh quit the slimey remarks, cinderella. i came here to discuss amps and why I prefer line 6, all thats done is sparked hatred towards me, just because i like something others dont. you guys would have made great NAZI's, you know that? the only difference between you and Hitler in that respect is that hitler had more power. if you guys had any kind power, i'd run for the hills.
> 
> What was I replying to? the fact he was trying to make out i use line 6 instead of marshall due to some kind of "phylosiphy". OK OK... you know what "phylosiphy" i use? whatever sounds good, i use. what sounds shit, i don't use. in my experience, marshalls sound SHIT. and line 6 sound crushes marshall. so, guess which one i use?
> 
> BUT NO, you guys cant handle a difference of opinion, can you?
> 
> You know? You know, i was always told about "marshall snobs", but it wasnt untill today ive experienced them first hand. my advice to you guys is dont be a bunch of wilfully ignorant sheep. and maybe you might learn something new?



Living in AZ I cant tell you how many time I have heard the "Nazi" reference. I find is laughable with regards to AZ's new law and even more so now that it was used in here.
I can handle a difference in opinions. I believe my opinion is the right one. That doesnt make me a snob. That is conviction. Many other senior members share the same conviction about their Marshalls. Nothing wrong with that. We may argue about which model is best (6100) but at the end of the day we know its all about Marshall. And I mean to tell you we have flung a lot of shit (props to Buggs, Twin, DSL100, Thrawn, Mann and many others) in a great many threads.
Its not that Marshall owners are snobs. I think you would find the same attitude in a Mesa and Engl forum. Those who own tube amps know solid state cant deliver what a tube amp can. Solid State has been around for some time. If they were the be all to end all why arent they more prominent amongst live rigs?


----------



## Wycked Lester

aaaa haaaa I figured it out!!!! This is no Troll..... This is no starchild.....it must.....could only be.............................................................................................................................................................................................................
The Most Toneful Man In The World.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

No....if it was MTM we would have agreed with him right from the start.....hell i may have even called him Daddy!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> Your definition of "usable" is not why MY definition of "usable" is, OKAY? The sooner you learn that other people like different things for different reasons and use them in different ways with different methods is a day you get a lot happier, my angst ridden friend.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player."
> 
> Listen CUNT, Ive been playing guitar for 4-5 years! if i "didnt want to learn how to play" Id have given up after 1 hour and played guitar hero. I DO want to learn and better myself, and therefore, I use the gear that SOUNDS best (line 6), not what LOOKS best on stage (marshall). If i didnt care about sound and just wanted to act "cool", Id have bough that marshall MCD100 or something and "showed off my marshall". I actually care about tone and whatnot, so i wasn't blinded by brand name or suckered in from anything like that, I was brought in by tone. MUCH better tone that was also MUCH cheaper than the shit marshall...



If you have been playing for 4 or 5 years maybe you should stop with the personal attacks and listen to what these guys have to say. I feel safe in saying most of these guys have forgotten more about guitar than you have learned! The thing about youth is its to stupid to understand there is still much to learn about everything.

At 42 I have been playing guitar for about 6.5 years. I have so much to learn still. I have much to learn about amps. I know what I like. But the technical stuff I have no clue about. ALL of these senior members have answered my questions and taught me a lot along the way. And the education for me isnt over. 
Now, calling Jon a cunt is bullshit. Calling any of the senior members anything like that is bullshit. You want to argue your point then do it without the personal attacks! I hope you were man enough to send Jon a PM and say you were sorry for that comment. He has helped a great many people for free on this forum and does not deserve to be treated like that. 
We will not stand by and let the techs who help forum members get attacked.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SilverEra said:


> I suppose you sound like this?
> 
> YouTube - Just Jammin



This hurt my ears Silver. I guess he felt bass was optional? When I play on low levels I can never hear my strumming before it goes to the amp.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww....
> 
> here, why dont you try this. Its new from kelloggs...



 This wasnt even close to funny


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> FUCK YOU FAGGOT, why dont you get some pussy instead of hating on my and line 6....??



So your reply to him was "fuck you faggot". Thats how you deal with opinions? At this point I have to say you may have had more promise as a steaming puddle of after fuck on the sheets.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> Urmmm, I dont know if youve noticed or not, but I posted this thread in the "OTHER AMPS" section of the forum, meaning, that this is the place to discuss... OTHER AMPS! INCLUDING LINE 6! Dont like it? Fuck off back to the other 1846546 marshall sections, and leave those who are discussing line 6 in the OTHER FUCKING AMPS section get on with it!
> 
> if you don't want people to be discussing line 6, dont make a line 6 section of the forum.



While I agree there is a Line 6 section on this forum, it is a Marshall forum. Meaning Marshall owners will read it. If you didnt want to meet with this kind of resistance then you should be posting in a Line 6 forum. Now you want to cry about how you are being attacked. You aint gonna drop your nuts at our expense and then cry about it.


----------



## wallmarksuck

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you have been playing for 4 or 5 years maybe you should stop with the personal attacks and listen to what these guys have to say. I feel safe in saying most of these guys have forgotten more about guitar than you have learned! The thing about youth is its to stupid to understand there is still much to learn about everything.
> 
> At 42 I have been playing guitar for about 6.5 years. I have so much to learn still. I have much to learn about amps. I know what I like. But the technical stuff I have no clue about. ALL of these senior members have answered my questions and taught me a lot along the way. And the education for me isnt over.
> Now, calling Jon a cunt is bullshit. Calling any of the senior members anything like that is bullshit. You want to argue your point then do it without the personal attacks! I hope you were man enough to send Jon a PM and say you were sorry for that comment. He has helped a great many people for free on this forum and does not deserve to be treated like that.
> We will not stand by and let the techs who help forum members get attacked.



I tried to be respectful, but its very hard when people decide straight away that "hey this guy uses line 6, he must be a douchebag".

Anger gets a negative rep, this how Im expressing being backed into a corner with everyone ganging up on me calling line 6 shit. 

As Ive repeadidly SAID, there was apsolutley no way that I couldve know who the "SENIOR MEMBERS" were, and who not to call a cunt. Im not here to call people names Im here do discuss why I prefer line 6 to tube and what others think about it. But it gets very hard not to call names and such when people are being as assholeish as they are.

for fucks sakes. ill be back later.


----------



## wallmarksuck

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are you asking BUGGS to fuck you? Sure looks that way.



THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, you think Im going to not get pissed when you come up with stuff like that? fuck.............


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Wallboy you still have not answered my question.......Why?


----------



## wallmarksuck

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Wallboy....again i will ask when was i ever disrespectful toward you?.....go search....but you will come up empty



Did I say "BUGGS.CROSBY WAS DISRESPECTFFUL TO ME"?

NO, I said, and I quote, "Well thankyou for atleast being RESPECTFUL, unlike the others." 

I made a sweeping generalisation upon how I feel Ive been treated by the majority of people in this forum. I NAMED NOBODY. If you felt I was reffering to YOU, when I said OTHERS, its because YOU think that YOU were disrespectful, not ME...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> I tried to be respectful, but its very hard when people decide straight away that "hey this guy uses line 6, he must be a douchebag".
> 
> Anger gets a negative rep, this how Im expressing being backed into a corner with everyone ganging up on me calling line 6 shit.
> 
> As Ive repeadidly SAID, there was apsolutley no way that I couldve know who the "SENIOR MEMBERS" were, and who not to call a cunt. Im not here to call people names Im here do discuss why I prefer line 6 to tube and what others think about it. But it gets very hard not to call names and such when people are being as assholeish as they are.
> 
> for fucks sakes. ill be back later.



Under the persons name will tell you their status. That should be the first sign. Technically speaking I havent offered much to this forum. As I said, I have much to learn about the technical side of amps. But I think should I be attacked by someone that there are those on this forum that would support me and attack back. Jon and Joey (and others) have given so much of their time to help others that MANY will have their backs. They are very well respected and deservingly so. You just dont attack those that give without thought of personal gain. Jon has always taken his time to answer my questions. And never asked one fucking thing of me in return. As I said before, I hope you were man enough to send him a PM to say sorry. Or posting it in here would help your cause. 
To me, Line 6 sucks. But people hear things differently. But you cant argue tube amp sales out number non tube amp sales. And not by a slim margin.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, you think Im going to not get pissed when you come up with stuff like that? fuck.............



It was a legit question. Why are you getting pissed? You typed it. I just pointed it out.

I would never tell some one to "fuck me" unless it was a woman.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

wallmarksuck said:


> I tried to be respectful, but its very hard when people decide straight away that "hey this guy uses line 6, he must be a douchebag".
> 
> Anger gets a negative rep, this how Im expressing being backed into a corner with everyone ganging up on me calling line 6 shit.
> 
> As Ive repeadidly SAID, there was apsolutley no way that I couldve know who the "SENIOR MEMBERS" were, and who not to call a cunt. Im not here to call people names Im here do discuss why I prefer line 6 to tube and what others think about it. But it gets very hard not to call names and such when people are being as assholeish as they are.
> 
> for fucks sakes. ill be back later.



It is very easy to figure out who the senior members are. This is a piss poor excuse. As for who and who not to call a cunt, I suggest you go ask your mother. I have no doubt that she will get you sorted.

Your logic has failed. You claim that you did not come on to call people names yet that is the only thing you have done. I will use myself as the example:



DSL100 Dude said:


> OK, Before we end up going SC on this deal I have to ask a few questions...
> 
> How old?
> How long you been playing?
> What style do you and your band play?
> How much experience do you have with tube and solid state amps?
> 
> Being that I have a gig that requires I use my "modeler" I try to be very open minded to the subject so I am curious to the extent of experience.
> 
> Thanks



your response:



wallmarksuck said:


> *No need to be a patronising little cunt...*
> 
> 1. 19
> 2. 4 years or so
> 3. Metal
> 4. Like i said, ive tried many marshalls and have got a VALVESTATE!



Immediate attack without getting a *HUGE* clue that I was actually going to try and help you out since I play a simamp as well. Of course I love my Marshall *ALL TUBE* amp and Mesa/Boogie *ALL TUBE* amp which has excessive gain. But I have a place for the simamp as well.
The fact that you came on defensive, rude, and ignorant has been the reason for this. To continue with it validates that you are in fact trolling.

It really is pathetic.


----------



## Michael1987xl

Ah, the intarwebz; will it never cease? What the heck, I'll play along.

Wallfartschmuck, listen up. You remind me of these baggy-pantied, backward hatted little snots who wander into road racing (not street racing, there's a difference) websites and try to tell guys with FIA, SCCA, NASA etc.,etc., etc., licenses about their '98 Honda Civic and how bad-ass its _NOS_ (pronounced "_NAWZ_", of course) decal and fart muffler makes it. Those guys, with real credentials and real cars, of course, don't give a rat's hairy ass what _Import Tuner_ magazine says; your Honda's a track turd, always will be. Not that the guys with the hip-hop rocks in their heads and their hands in their crotch will ever get that; they're beyond understanding that opinions and facts aren't the same thing and they can't be helped. So, it seems, are you.

So, let's talk about opinions first, shall we? Our collective opinion is that your _Line Sux_ is the HondaCivicNOSfartMufflerTurd of the amplifier world. While you rant on about people being some what put-off by your _opinion_ as to what is or what isn't a valve amplifier, you are so totally devoid of being able to accept the _fact_ that no one here thinks you or your idiotic little poll is kEwL, that you went apoplectic about it. Well, tough luck. You might do better over at www.ignorantimmaturedouchebag.com. Let us know how you make out.

As for not knowing who the senior members are here, it couldn't be easier to figure out. You lurk before you post, you use the search function for a while and in a week or two....viola! If you've got something of a room temperature IQ, you've got it figured out. Couldn't have been easier for me, but then I don't have to wonder if my mom and dad will still be brother and sister if they ever get divorced. Extrapolating that little gene puddle derivative must keep you up at night. In any event, a little discretion would have granted you some insight.

But, oh no; edification, it seems, is just not worth your invaluable blabbering time.

You're too cool and shit, right, Playah? You're gonna just jump right in this bad mutha and make yo-bad-seff known and let everyone see how cool and shit you are and everyone is gonna take part in your little suckfest and make gang signs and shit and get it on the _Line Sux_ fun while you run your zit-encrusted mouth. Well, that little plan crashed and burned, didn't it? Alas, these things happen.

But I digress; let me get to the point. And just for you, I'll try to use small words. Well, small_-ish_, anyway.

In short, you, not just your thread, but _YOU_, are an epic fail. The next time you wonder why no one ever drags you and your cohorts outside the school cafeteria and gives you all the ass-kicking and thrashing you little jerks so richly deserve, consider this; no one gives a shit enough about any of you to be bothered. 

Now, as for your presence on this forum; you've come in here as a guest and, in the course of a day or two, shit all over someone else's sandbox. That's just poor form. Call them Nazis and Fascists, bitch at their lack of respect for what you call "Free Speech" and what the rest of us see as you merely vomiting all over the place; some else pays for this, moderates it and has no reason to put up with your utterly useless crap, period. You haven't taken the time to observe the decorum the forum employs, the manner of dealing with other members, who the senior members are or, it seems, learn what the fucking place is even about; let's not even discuss your lack of understanding what a valve amplifier is. Astoundingly, you haven't even been able to figure out the preferred Marshall models from those held in lesser regard. If I actually cared, I'd ask you what the hell you're doing here. But I don't care and, I suspect, that it doesn't really matter. 

As for your sense that this one and that one here are "internet tough guys", have you gone back and read the drivel you threw up here on someone else's wall? Frankly, it's you I can see hitting the keys harder and harder as the frustration of no one else accepting your so-clear-to-you coolness rises within you. It's quite a spectacle, really. The best part is that no matter what you say to, at or about any of us, you're the ass, every single time. Embrace the horror; your friends are just like you and if you all spontaneously combusted 30 seconds from now, no one would care...except your parents who'd likely be relieved to scratch your names off the front door of the trailer.

Even from the brief time I've been on this board, I suspect yours is about to come to a rather undignified end. It seems the Moderators here use a tactic I employ on the boards I moderate: they like to play with their food a bit before they eat it. I applaud that and bid you a fond and inevitable _adieu_.

Alas, Wallfartschmuck; we hardly knew ye.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Michael1987xl said:


> Ah, the intarwebz; will it never cease? What the heck, I'll play along.
> 
> Wallfartschmuck, listen up. You remind me of these baggy-pantied, backward hatted little snots who wander into road racing (not street racing, there's a difference) websites and try to tell guys with FIA, SCCA, NASA etc.,etc., etc., licenses about their '98 Honda Civic and how bad-ass its _NOS_ (pronounced "_NAWZ_", of course) decal and fart muffler makes it. Those guys, with real credentials and real cars, of course, don't give a rat's hairy ass what _Import Tuner_ magazine says; your Honda's a track turd, always will be. Not that the guys with the hip-hop rocks in their heads and their hands in their crotch will ever get that; they're beyond understanding that opinions and facts aren't the same thing and they can't be helped. So, it seems, are you.
> 
> So, let's talk about opinions first, shall we? Our collective opinion is that your _Line Sucks_ is the HondaCivicNOSfartMufflerTurd of the amplifier world. While you rant on about people being some what put-off by your _opinion_ as to what is or what isn't a valve amplifier, you are so totally devoid of being able to accept the _fact_ that no one here thinks you or your idiotic little poll is kEwL, that you went apoplectic about it. Well, tough luck. You might do better over at www.ignorantimmaturedouchebag.com. Let us know how you make out.
> 
> As for not knowing who the senior members are here, it couldn't be easier to figure out. You lurk before you post, you use the search function for a while and in a week or two....viola! If you've got something of a room temperature IQ, you've got it figured out. Couldn't have been easier for me, but then I don't have to wonder if my mom and dad will still be brother and sister if they ever get divorced. Extrapolating that little gene puddle derivative must keep you up at night. In any event, a little discretion would have granted you some insight.
> 
> But, oh no; edification, it seems, is just not worth your invaluable blabbering time.
> 
> You're too cool and shit, right, Playah? You're gonna just jump right in this bad mutha and make yo-bad-seff known and let everyone see how cool and shit you are and everyone is gonna take part in your little suckfest and make gang signs and shit and get it on the _Line Sucks_ fun while you run your zit-encrusted mouth. Well, that little plan crashed and burned, didn't it? Alas, these things happen.
> 
> But I digress; let me get to the point. And just for you, I'll try to use small words. Well, small_-ish_, anyway.
> 
> In short, you, not just your thread, but _YOU_, are an epic fail. The next time you wonder why no one ever drags you and your cohorts outside the school cafeteria and gives you all the ass-kicking and thrashing you little jerks so richly deserve, consider this; no one gives a shit enough about any of you to be bothered.
> 
> Now, as for your presence on this forum; you've come in here as a guest and, in the course of a day or two, shit all over someone else's sandbox. That's just poor form. call them Nazis, bitch at their lack of respect for what you call "Free Speech" and what the rest of us see as you merely vomiting all over the place; some else pays for this, moderates it and has no reason to put up with your utterly useless crap, period. You haven't taken the time to observe the decorum the forum employs, the manner of dealing with other members, who the senior members are or, it seems, learn what the fucking place is even about; let's not even discuss your lack of understanding what a valve amplifier is. Astoundingly, you haven't even been able to figure out the preferred Marshall models from those held in lesser regard. If I actually cared, I'd ask you what the hell you're doing here. But I don't care and, I suspect, that it doesn't really matter.
> 
> As for your sense that this one and that one here are "internet tough guys", have you gone back and read the drivel you threw up here on someone else's wall? Frankly, it's you I can see hitting the keys harder and harder as the frustration of no one else accepting your so-clear-to-you coolness rises within you. It's quite a spectacle, really. The best part is that no matter what you say to, at or about any of us, you're the ass, every single time. Embrace the horror; your friends are just like you and if you all spontaneously combusted 30 seconds from now, no one would care...except your parents who'd likely be relieved to scratch your names off the front door of the trailer.
> 
> Even from the brief time I've been on this board, I suspect yours is about to come to a rather undignified end. It seems the Moderators here use a tactic I employ on the boards I moderate: they like to play with their food a bit before they eat it. I applaud that and bid you a fond and inevitable _adieu_.
> 
> Alas, Wallfartschmuck; we hardly knew ye.



Welcome to Marshall Michael.
After reading this I have only one thing left to add.
The Line 6 has been weighted, measured and found wanting.


----------



## TwinACStacks

wkcchampion said:


> Hey Twin, I'd also consider the Roland JC-120. My jazz buddy has one and it really has an awesome clean jazz tone, paired withy an archtop guitar. No distortion of course, but it's not designed for that. Great amp IMO.
> 
> This poor guy is one of the most stubborn and ignorant people I've ever seen. I confirm it's worse than Starchild. At least the latter gave up after a while.



Marco, I had forgotten about those Rolands. The Jazz Guys love 'em been using them for years. The Clean is spectacular. As Good, if not Better, than a Fender Twin Clean.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Michael, that just ain't right. I HAD to click on that Douchebag Website You posted. I couldn't help myself...just like a moth to a fucking flame!!!

Welcome to the forum.

 TWIN


----------



## Pinelake

Amazing how this thread has progressed. It's not wise to seek opinions if honest feedback is not desired. I tried a Line 6 delay and a Line 6 1-12 combo. The delay pedal broke and the 1-12 combo struck me as a design for high schoolers. No love from me for Line 6. Took that stuff back as soon as I tried it. I picked up a little Fender 1-12 practice amp that smoked the Line 6. Big Daddy for me though is my Silver Juby 2-12. Marshall all the way.

But what ever makes you happy is what you should go with.

Indiana


----------



## SilverEra

wallmarksuck said:


> I tried to be respectful, but its very hard when people decide straight away that "hey this guy uses line 6, he must be a douchebag".



We came to that conclusion *after* you started acting like a douchebag, *YOU BOOB!*


----------



## Michael1987xl

longfxukxnhair said:


> Welcome to Marshall Michael.



Thank you. Sorry to use such an inauspicious thread to make a splash, but it seems it couldn't be helped. 

I was hoping to find a good thread on Univox amps and found that someone had let their dog poop on the floor. It had to be dealt with.



TwinACStacks said:


> Michael, that just ain't right. I HAD to click on that Douchebag Website You posted. I couldn't help myself...just like a moth to a fucking flame!!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks. I was going to register that domain....and start a thread on _Line Sux_ amps.


----------



## SilverEra

Pinelake said:


> Amazing how this thread has progressed. It's not wise to seek opinions if honest feedback is not desired. I tried a Line 6 delay and a Line 6 1-12 combo. The delay pedal broke and the 1-12 combo struck me as a design for high schoolers. No love from me for Line 6. Took that stuff back as soon as I tried it. I picked up a little Fender 1-12 practice amp that smoked the Line 6. Big Daddy for me though is my Silver Juby 2-12. Marshall all the way.
> 
> But what ever makes you happy is what you should go with.
> 
> Indiana



I will say this though, their G-series Relay Digital Wireless series is extremely good. Their amp modelling though...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Pinelake said:


> Amazing how this thread has progressed. It's not wise to seek opinions if honest feedback is not desired. I tried a Line 6 delay and a Line 6 1-12 combo. The delay pedal broke and the 1-12 combo struck me as a design for high schoolers. No love from me for Line 6. Took that stuff back as soon as I tried it. I picked up a little Fender 1-12 practice amp that smoked the Line 6. Big Daddy for me though is my Silver Juby 2-12. Marshall all the way.
> 
> But what ever makes you happy is what you should go with.
> 
> Indiana



Even Indiana knows better.

Welcome aboard PineLake


----------



## Wilder Amplification

wallfartsuckfest said:


> Your definition of "usable" is not why MY definition of "usable" is, OKAY? The sooner you learn that other people like different things for different reasons and use them in different ways with different methods is a day you get a lot happier, my angst ridden friend.



The sooner I learn? Yet here you are bashing MetroAmp plexis for having a "lack of gain" compared to your Line 6 (for the record, George Metropoulos is a good friend of mine). Did it ever occur to you that they are one of those "different things for a different reason"? 

On top of which...plexis, JMPs and 2203s have made countless epic albums long before your time that paved the way for what we know as "rock n' roll" and "heavy metal". Just ask Jimmy Page, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Pete Townshend, Angus and Malcolm Young, Jimi Hendrix, Eddie Van Halen, Slash, Mick Mars, George Lynch, Kerry King, Jeff Hanneman, Zakk Wylde...I can see it now. You meet all of them..."Hi, my name is wallfartsuckfest, I'm a pro player of 5 years and my tone deserves the ultimate best...Line 6 and Valvestates".

For the record...I am NOT your friend.



wallfartsuckfest said:


> "Nobody wants to learn how to play anymore. Everyone wants to just buy a guitar and some forgiving shitty sounding amp that gives them instant gratification and creates this false perception in their mind that they're every bit as much a seasoned player as a real seasoned player."
> 
> Listen CUNT, Ive been playing guitar for 4-5 years! if i "didnt want to learn how to play" Id have given up after 1 hour and played guitar hero. I DO want to learn and better myself, and therefore, I use the gear that SOUNDS best (line 6), not what LOOKS best on stage (marshall). If i didnt care about sound and just wanted to act "cool", Id have bough that marshall MCD100 or something and "showed off my marshall". I actually care about tone and whatnot, so i wasn't blinded by brand name or suckered in from anything like that, I was brought in by tone. MUCH better tone that was also MUCH cheaper than the shit marshall...



The funny thing is...I addressed my quote to EVERYONE..yet you're the only one who got on a defensive about it. That in itself speaks volumes.

For the record, "valve amp" is short hand for "valve powered amplifier". This means that current to the speaker is directly controlled by power valves. Your Valvestate uses solid state circuitry to control current to the speaker, not valves. It only uses a PREAMP valve for the overdrive circuit itself. That is NOT what we call a "valve powered amplifier", which makes the Valvestate a SOLID STATE POWERED amplifier.

I've built more amps in my time than you're old enough to play through so I'd say you're hardly qualified to school me on "what's what in the world of amps".

On that note...you have no idea what "gain" is. The number that your volume control points to at a given volume has nothing to do with what you call "gain", and if you were 1/2 the amp expert you think you are you would already know that. And for the record, I'll put any one of my 100 watt high gainers up against your puny Line 6s and Valvestates and send them runnin' to the hills (ooh...do I get a free Iron Maiden sticker book for that one )?

http://www.wilderamplification.com/soundclips/thembones.mp3

And since everything in life is relative, if I'm a cunt, you're the used 5 day old tampon within it.


----------



## Michael1987xl

Wilder Amplification said:


> And since everything in life is relative, if I'm a cunt, you're the used 5 day old tampon within it.



You know, they just don't write 'em like that anymore.


----------



## SilverEra

Wilder Amplification said:


> And since everything in life is relative, if I'm a cunt, you're the used 5 day old tampon within it.



*Ewwwwwwww...*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Wilder Amplification said:


> The sooner I learn? Yet here you are bashing MetroAmp plexis for having a "lack of gain" compared to your Line 6 (for the record, George Metropoulos is a good friend of mine). Did it ever occur to you that they are one of those "different things for a different reason"?
> 
> On top of which...plexis, JMPs and 2203s have made countless epic albums long before your time that paved the way for what we know as "rock n' roll" and "heavy metal". Just ask Jimmy Page, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Pete Townshend, Angus and Malcolm Young, Jimi Hendrix, Eddie Van Halen, Slash, Mick Mars, George Lynch, Kerry King, Jeff Hanneman, Zakk Wylde...I can see it now. You meet all of them..."Hi, my name is wallfartsuckfest, I'm a pro player of 5 years and my tone deserves the ultimate best...Line 6 and Valvestates".
> 
> For the record...I am NOT your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is...I addressed my quote to EVERYONE..yet you're the only one who got on a defensive about it. That in itself speaks volumes.
> 
> For the record, "valve amp" is short hand for "valve powered amplifier". This means that current to the speaker is directly controlled by power valves. Your Valvestate uses solid state circuitry to control current to the speaker, not valves. It only uses a PREAMP valve for the overdrive circuit itself. That is NOT what we call a "valve powered amplifier", which makes the Valvestate a SOLID STATE POWERED amplifier.
> 
> I've built more amps in my time than you're old enough to play through so I'd say you're hardly qualified to school me on "what's what in the world of amps".
> 
> On that note...you have no idea what "gain" is. The number that your volume control points to at a given volume has nothing to do with what you call "gain", and if you were 1/2 the amp expert you think you are you would already know that. And for the record, I'll put any one of my 100 watt high gainers up against your puny Line 6s and Valvestates and send them runnin' to the hills (ooh...do I get a free Iron Maiden sticker book for that one )?
> 
> http://www.wilderamplification.com/soundclips/thembones.mp3
> 
> *And since everything in life is relative, if I'm a cunt, you're the used 5 day old tampon within it*.



OMG!!! I just spit coffee all over the screen! That was awesome!


----------



## Adwex

Jon and everyone else, 

It's a waste of energy to argue with a child.


----------



## Michael1987xl

Adwex said:


> Jon and everyone else,
> 
> It's a waste of energy to argue with a child.



Aw, _shoot_! And it was just gettin' good, too!

The best part is how he's visiting all the profiles of everyone who blasted him in this thread, too. I can only imagine the spam, hate mail and Viagra e-mails we're all gonna be getting until he has to get up from the computer go change his pissy pants.


----------



## SilverEra

*Another classic*




*Moment...*


----------



## Marshall Mann

Cant we just sum this up by saying a Line 6 is an "emulating" amp? We all know what it means to emulate, AKA copy? I'm sure that if you look all day in the presets, you wouldnt find a "Line 6" patch. 



> Jon Wylder - And since everything in life is relative, if I'm a cunt, you're the used 5 day old tampon within it.



LMAO! Jon, that was poetic!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Why the Hell is anyone talking about LINE-6 on this site in the first place?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Good Job Wallboy....you woke up the Major.....should have left him sleep.....LOL


----------



## Michael1987xl

MajorNut1967 said:


> Why the Hell is anyone talking about LINE-6 on this site in the first place?



Ah, you know how it is. You have nothing but steak steak steak, pretty soon a grilled cheese sounds like a nice change of pace.

Look at that Hugh Grant guy, right? Banging that tasty Liz Hurley for _years._ Next thing you know, they catch him with a crack-ho.

It happens.


----------



## tbwrench

Great clip Jon on Dem Bones! What cab was used with that?

On the line 6 thing, I have many "valve amps" and about a year and a half ago I thought I would try a LINE6 Pod X3 PRO rack unit and long board. It was fun to play with but lacked balls and feel. I sold it after about 6 months. I just couldn't use it in a live situation. I played it through PA system, a rack amp and various Marshall and Mesa 4x12's and even my tube amps but was never happy. I liked the 2 rig option on the X3, but I can do that with a ABY switch and do that now. 

I am very happy however with my tube amps I use now mentioned in my sig line. They have the feel, and balls I need that I couldn't get with Line 6's best processor, I am never looking back.

PS My next amp will be a Wilder.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

wallmarksuck said:


> what the fuck does that even mean?! everyone is calling me that...



It means you are an asshole 

Btw, i'd vote for none of the above they all suck.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

tbwrench said:


> Great clip Jon on Dem Bones! What cab was used with that?



Thanks Tom! The amp is a Wilder modded TSL122 (joshuaaewallen's) and the cab is a vintage slant clone cab loaded with G12H-30 Anniversary Series Celestions.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Btw, i'd vote for none of the above they all suck.



I would have to agree. I would more likely vote for that 5 watt beer can amp


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> I would have to agree. I would more likely vote for that 5 watt beer can amp



How about Paolos can of Beans.....sweet sounding can.....the slayer of 6100's world wide
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_qZHzuaxBU[/ame]


----------



## MajorNut1967

Ok Mr. potty mouth boy, you bring your pitiful self here to start bothering people because your Mum isn’t paying enough attention to you. Then you start insulting the fellow members of the forum. Then you graduate to saying “CUNT” please don’t use that word, as we know you refer to yourself in this fashion when you look in the mirror. I wish your Mum would have flushed rather then pulling you out of the crapper. So feel free to get some tweezers and a magnifying glass and have yourself a nice little wank because it’s the only satisfaction you’re going to get out of life. 

Wow you’ve been playing for 4-5 years and you are a master tone knowing guru. Well Fly ( that’s your new name on the site is “Fly” because the two things always happen with flies, always in shit and always bothering people!) I’ve been playing for 35years and working on amps for 30 and you trying to tell me or anyone else about good tone or sound is sillier then tits on a bull. So Marshalls are only for looks on stage Hmmmmmmmm. They only time I see Line-6 on stage is when they can’t afford to buy a Marshall because they can’t play well enough to earn the funds to buy a Marshall. 

So please feel free to take your lovely LINE-6 cut the grill cloth off & remove the speaker and use it for its true purpose. Hang it on the bowl of your toilet and use it for a Toilet Seat. 

Have a lovely day!
PS don’t reply to me as you have been added to my ignore list and frankly I just don’t care. 

Buggs warned you and don't make me have to taunt you a second time, I'll wave my private parts at your Aunties you son of a window dresser.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> How about Paolos can of Beans.....sweet sounding can.....the slayer of 6100's world wide
> YouTube - Amp in a bean can



Better tone than any Line 6. I think the can of beans allows a fuller sound and it does wonders for G.A.S.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

double post


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MajorNut1967 said:


> Ok Mr. potty mouth boy, you bring your pitiful self here to start bothering people because your Mum isn’t paying enough attention to you. Then you start insulting the fellow members of the forum. Then you graduate to saying “CUNT” please don’t use that word, as we know you refer to yourself in this fashion when you look in the mirror. I wish your Mum would have flushed rather then pulling you out of the crapper. So feel free to get some tweezers and a magnifying glass and have yourself a nice little wank because it’s the only satisfaction you’re going to get out of life.
> 
> Wow you’ve been playing for 4-5 years and you are a master tone knowing guru. Well Fly ( that’s your new name on the site is “Fly” because the two things always happen with flies, always in shit and always bothering people!) I’ve been playing for 35years and working on amps for 30 and you trying to tell me or anyone else about good tone or sound is sillier then tits on a bull. So Marshalls are only for looks on stage Hmmmmmmmm. They only time I see Line-6 on stage is when they can’t afford to buy a Marshall because they can’t play well enough to earn the funds to buy a Marshall.
> 
> So please feel free to take your lovely LINE-6 cut the grill cloth off & remove the speaker and use it for its true purpose. Hang it on the bowl of your toilet and use it for a Toilet Seat.
> 
> Have a lovely day!
> PS don’t reply to me as you have been added to my ignore list and frankly I just don’t care.
> 
> Buggs warned you and don't make me have to taunt you a second time, I'll wave my private parts at your Aunties you son of a window dresser.


----------



## wkcchampion

I'm NOT siding with him of course, but I have to underline that your Line6 bashing is a bit exaggerated.
I did several clips some of which were made with POD tracks inside and they were liked.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

wkcchampion said:


> I'm NOT siding with him of course, but I have to underline that your Line6 bashing is a bit exaggerated.
> I did several clips some of which were made with POD tracks inside and they were liked.



Yes but "dynamic feel" also comes into play here as well (the way the amp responds to your playing) which is something no Line 6 does in the way a valve amp does. Furthermore, there's absolutely no way to gauge dynamic feel through a sound clip.


----------



## wkcchampion

Wilder Amplification said:


> Yes but "dynamic feel" also comes into play here as well (the way the amp responds to your playing) which is something no Line 6 does in the way a valve amp does. Furthermore, there's absolutely no way to gauge dynamic feel through a sound clip.



But that's obvious. I'm the first one to say that. 
Even if with the latest 2.00 update the response improved significantly - at least with vintage models. It's not that bad.

But keep in mind that I'm used to tube amps. If somebody only plays modellers, he's going to be in trouble with a cranked tube amp.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Wilder Amplification said:


> Yes but *"dynamic feel"* also comes into play here as well (the way the amp responds to your playing) which is something no Line 6 does in the way a valve amp does. Furthermore, there's absolutely no way to gauge dynamic feel through a sound clip.



That is the #1 reason why I love tube amps! I am the very typical beat the heck out of the strings guitar player. The dynamics of a good valve amp allows me to go from a nice mellow drive to full throttle crunch by using my volume and how I pick the strings. I have played several different simamps and as y'all know I still use my GNX3000 every now and then. There are *NO* dynamics at all with the digital stuff. I can use the plexi preset but it does not matter if I lightly pick or pound all the strings ala Father Pete, the sound and feel are the same.
My weekly gig is pretty much *ALL* about dynamics. We need to be able to go from very mellow to full throttle instantly. Using a digi-anything just does not cut it. I have tried for a few years, it doesn't work.
The only thing I could think of that would do a better job of getting all my "feel" then my DSL would be a SuperLead type of head.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

just wanted to stop in and say Hi.......+1 for my post count!


----------



## microtonal

Wilder Amplification said:


> Now...what the people here hate is that Line 6 claims that their "modeling amps" sound and play just like the real thing. They get guys like you believing that playing a Line 6 set up on a plexi preset is just like playing through a real plexi.



Come on, give Line 6 a break. They've added some new models to even further expand the versatility of the amp.



> Clean Amber
> One of the best-feeling clean tones we've ever made, Clean Amber is highly responsive to the player's touch. Scooped and boasting a beautiful high-end shimmer, it's inspired by* the clean tones of a *Marshall® JCM-900. *
> 
> 
> Clean Blue
> Inspired by* some aspects of a Hiwatt® Custom 100, Clean Blue emulates the classic clean tones of the late 60s/early 70s. This model is full-bodied with a creamy mid-range and a tight low-end.
> 
> 
> Twang Amber
> Twang Amber is inspired by* the sound of a 60s Fender® Blackface Twin Reverb® to produce a classic Nashville spank. Crank the Drive knob for some extra grit and growl!
> 
> 
> Twang Blue
> More aggressive than Twang Amber, Twang Blue has plenty of cut, punch and attitude inspired by* a 60s Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb®.
> 
> 
> NEW! Class A Amber
> Brilliant, singing tones with an addictive chime made famous by generations of Brit-rockers, Class A Amber is inspired by* a Vox® AC30 Top Boost.
> 
> 
> NEW! Class A Blue
> Terrifically dynamic, Class A Blue offers boutique-style feel inspired by* some of our favorite amps including the Divided by 13 9/15. Sweet tones on the edge of breaking up give way to seriously throaty Overdrive when the Drive knob is cranked.
> 
> 
> Blues Amber
> The vintage charm of Blues Amber is inspired by* the classic tones of a '50s wide panel Fender® Deluxe Reverb®.
> 
> 
> NEW! Blues Blue
> Voiced with more attitude than Blues Amber, Blues Blue delivers a more forward mid-range for a classic rockabilly sound inspired by* the bite of a pint-sized Gretsch® 6156.
> 
> 
> Crunch Amber
> A celebration of the tone used by numerous early metal bands, Crunch Amber was inspired by* the *signature crunch of a '68 Marshall® Plexi 50-Watt.*
> 
> 
> NEW! Crunch Blue
> Crunch Blue provides a rounded off British-style distortion with a cool mid-honk and great cut. Inspired by* the killer crunch of an Orange® AD30.
> 
> 
> Hi Gain Amber
> Hi Gain Amber is inspired by* the *infamous brown sound of a '68 Marshall® Plexi 100-Watt with a Variac and jumped input channels.*
> 
> 
> NEW! Hi Gain Blue
> A modern, scooped metal sound, Hi Gain Blue is a refined distortion inspired by* the high-gain mayhem of a Diezel® Herbert.
> 
> 
> Metal Amber
> A one-way ticket to high-gain heaven, Metal Amber is tight, punchy and inspired by* the high-gain tone of a Mesa/Boogie® Dual Rectifier®.
> 
> 
> Metal Blue
> Metal Blue delivers high-gain aggression with supreme versatility. Sweep the Mid knob to control the character of the distortion! (Set it to minimum for fuzz pedal characteristics; set it to noon for creamy, modern high-gain tones; set it to max to conjure Class A tones.)
> 
> 
> Insane Amber
> Dialed in for shredding, Insane Amber combines the intensity and impact of Metal Blue but it delivers more mid-range teeth for that bone-crushing grind. Inspired by* the tone of a Mesa/Boogie® Dual Rectifier® (red channel).
> 
> 
> Insane Blue
> Insane Blue delivers an obscene helping of distortion while still retaining tonal definition and character. As much input gain distortion as possible short of a complete meltdown!


----------



## brandoz28

man......played a "ton" of marshalls? what SPECIFIC ones did you play?

and in the industry, a "hybrid" amp is an amp with either a power amp section with tubes (valves) or a pre amp section with tubes. this is something that you're trying to shake off it seems like. the only line6 stuff that i've played that i did really start to like was the ones built in conjunction with bogner that were a Hybrid amp.

have you ever played a real JCM2000 what about a hot-rodded JCM800? and CRANKED it. 

i have a feeling in another 4-5 years of playing, you're going to think about this time and wish that you'd played a better, real tube marshall amp. 

i recently went from my old thinking of "CRANK THE FUCKING GAIN, SCOOP THOOSE MIDS!" to getting just enough gain to saturate, and a better balanced EQ and it sounds a lot better IMO. 


and so this isn't enough gain/good enough tone????
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExGLpWf14TY&feature=channel[/ame]

you keep saying you want to "discuss" these things, but i have yet to see a reply to one of my posts where i'm trying to just that.


----------



## TwinACStacks

DAMN. Wallysuckmeoff woke up Jon AND the Major...

I need some popcorn. This should be good once they have the time to ponder it a bit.

 TWIN


----------



## microtonal




----------



## MM54

Alright Wallydick, it was funny for a little but after a few pages you're just repeating yourself, and driving home the point that you don't know jack shit about tube amps. This WOULD have been a great place to learn, but you chose to play the role of an ignorant, thick-headed teenager who thinks he knows everything about everything. 

You keep saying that you have the right to come on a post about your thoughts on a line 6, and sure, you do, but guess what? This is a Marshall forum, as far as I know, all the active members here prefer Marshalls! Otherwise they wouldn't be here. Coming onto a website for Marshall amps and saying how your other pseudo-amp is better than any other Marshall, which I can tell you've never played a good one, is OBVIOUSLY going to cause some problems! Also, just as you have the right to come talk about YOUR amp, we have the right to do the same fucking thing, and last I checked, there's a lot more people who are active, REAL members of the community here than the one of you, so your opinion is not going to be agreed with.

Maybe I can compare this with something I think you may be a little more familiar with. Go register on some World of Warcraft forum and start a pissing match about how much better some other MMO is, and watch what happens. Forums that are dedicated to ONE topic/subject/brand/game are like that for a reason! 

I don't know what kind of shops you have over there in the UK, but go to a good one and ask to play a Marshall all-valve amp. If you grow the balls to do it, you'll find out just how horribly wrong you are.

So piss off with the personal attacks on everyone you don't agree with, you fucking hypocrite, and learn to respect other people's opinions. Since you seem to hate everyone here so much, why not just leave? It's not like you HAVE to visit this website ever again. Go outside and play with your fellow 9-year olds.


----------



## SilverEra

Where did he go?


----------



## MM54

Hopefully back to his crib. Maybe* it's the kind with the sliding side that can suffocate babies...

*Read: hopefully


----------



## longfxukxnhair

He started out with such a promising name. I think its time for him to put his big boy pants on and say sorry.


----------



## spiritdave

wallmarksuck said:


> fuck i accidentilly voted for the valve state. I meant the vetta!



The Vetta will destroy the Valvestate for one main reason ... for pure tone, Valvestates suck ass.

A Valvestate amp is NOT a tube amp. It has a solid state output and ONE single preamp tube which in reality does bugger all for the sound.

My DSL for instance has 4 preamp tubes, and 4 power tubes. THIS is where tone comes from. If you bought a proper Marshall tube amp you'd see the HUGE difference.

Don't get me wrong... I like Line6 products. But comparing them to genuine Marshall Tube amps is simply not possible without embarrassing Line6.


----------



## jcmjmp

Michael1987xl said:


> Ah, the intarwebz; will it never cease? What the heck, I'll play along.
> 
> Wallfartschmuck, listen up. You remind me of these baggy-pantied, backward hatted little snots who wander into road racing (not street racing, there's a difference) websites and try to tell guys with FIA, SCCA, NASA etc.,etc., etc., licenses about their '98 Honda Civic and how bad-ass its _NOS_ (pronounced "_NAWZ_", of course) decal and fart muffler makes it. Those guys, with real credentials and real cars, of course, don't give a rat's hairy ass what _Import Tuner_ magazine says; your Honda's a track turd, always will be. Not that the guys with the hip-hop rocks in their heads and their hands in their crotch will ever get that; they're beyond understanding that opinions and facts aren't the same thing and they can't be helped. So, it seems, are you.
> 
> So, let's talk about opinions first, shall we? Our collective opinion is that your _Line Sux_ is the HondaCivicNOSfartMufflerTurd of the amplifier world. While you rant on about people being some what put-off by your _opinion_ as to what is or what isn't a valve amplifier, you are so totally devoid of being able to accept the _fact_ that no one here thinks you or your idiotic little poll is kEwL, that you went apoplectic about it. Well, tough luck. You might do better over at www.ignorantimmaturedouchebag.com. Let us know how you make out.
> 
> As for not knowing who the senior members are here, it couldn't be easier to figure out. You lurk before you post, you use the search function for a while and in a week or two....viola! If you've got something of a room temperature IQ, you've got it figured out. Couldn't have been easier for me, but then I don't have to wonder if my mom and dad will still be brother and sister if they ever get divorced. Extrapolating that little gene puddle derivative must keep you up at night. In any event, a little discretion would have granted you some insight.
> 
> But, oh no; edification, it seems, is just not worth your invaluable blabbering time.
> 
> You're too cool and shit, right, Playah? You're gonna just jump right in this bad mutha and make yo-bad-seff known and let everyone see how cool and shit you are and everyone is gonna take part in your little suckfest and make gang signs and shit and get it on the _Line Sux_ fun while you run your zit-encrusted mouth. Well, that little plan crashed and burned, didn't it? Alas, these things happen.
> 
> But I digress; let me get to the point. And just for you, I'll try to use small words. Well, small_-ish_, anyway.
> 
> In short, you, not just your thread, but _YOU_, are an epic fail. The next time you wonder why no one ever drags you and your cohorts outside the school cafeteria and gives you all the ass-kicking and thrashing you little jerks so richly deserve, consider this; no one gives a shit enough about any of you to be bothered.
> 
> Now, as for your presence on this forum; you've come in here as a guest and, in the course of a day or two, shit all over someone else's sandbox. That's just poor form. Call them Nazis and Fascists, bitch at their lack of respect for what you call "Free Speech" and what the rest of us see as you merely vomiting all over the place; some else pays for this, moderates it and has no reason to put up with your utterly useless crap, period. You haven't taken the time to observe the decorum the forum employs, the manner of dealing with other members, who the senior members are or, it seems, learn what the fucking place is even about; let's not even discuss your lack of understanding what a valve amplifier is. Astoundingly, you haven't even been able to figure out the preferred Marshall models from those held in lesser regard. If I actually cared, I'd ask you what the hell you're doing here. But I don't care and, I suspect, that it doesn't really matter.
> 
> As for your sense that this one and that one here are "internet tough guys", have you gone back and read the drivel you threw up here on someone else's wall? Frankly, it's you I can see hitting the keys harder and harder as the frustration of no one else accepting your so-clear-to-you coolness rises within you. It's quite a spectacle, really. The best part is that no matter what you say to, at or about any of us, you're the ass, every single time. Embrace the horror; your friends are just like you and if you all spontaneously combusted 30 seconds from now, no one would care...except your parents who'd likely be relieved to scratch your names off the front door of the trailer.
> 
> Even from the brief time I've been on this board, I suspect yours is about to come to a rather undignified end. It seems the Moderators here use a tactic I employ on the boards I moderate: they like to play with their food a bit before they eat it. I applaud that and bid you a fond and inevitable _adieu_.
> 
> Alas, Wallfartschmuck; we hardly knew ye.



Good post and excellent analogy.


----------



## TwinACStacks

What happens when You drop a Line 6 and a Watermelon off a tall building?


 TWIN


----------



## core

MajorNut1967 said:


> that’s your new name on the site is “Fly” because the two things always happen with flies, always in shit and always bothering people!



Sorry Major I have to correct you as there are actually three things that happen with flys, the third one is SMASHING them!


----------



## Hemi_SF

You ruin a perfectly good Watermelon?? 
http://www.marshallforum.com/images/smilies/laugh2.gif



TwinACStacks said:


> What happens when You drop a Line 6 and a Watermelon off a tall building?
> 
> 
> TWIN


----------



## Uncle Beef

Michael1987xl said:


> Ah, the intarwebz; will it never cease? What the heck, I'll play along.
> 
> Wallfartschmuck, listen up. You remind me of these baggy-pantied, backward hatted little snots who wander into road racing (not street racing, there's a difference) websites and try to tell guys with FIA, SCCA, NASA etc.,etc., etc., licenses about their '98 Honda Civic and how bad-ass its _NOS_ (pronounced "_NAWZ_", of course) decal and fart muffler makes it. Those guys, with real credentials and real cars, of course, don't give a rat's hairy ass what _Import Tuner_ magazine says; your Honda's a track turd, always will be. Not that the guys with the hip-hop rocks in their heads and their hands in their crotch will ever get that; they're beyond understanding that opinions and facts aren't the same thing and they can't be helped. So, it seems, are you.
> 
> So, let's talk about opinions first, shall we? Our collective opinion is that your _Line Sux_ is the HondaCivicNOSfartMufflerTurd of the amplifier world. While you rant on about people being some what put-off by your _opinion_ as to what is or what isn't a valve amplifier, you are so totally devoid of being able to accept the _fact_ that no one here thinks you or your idiotic little poll is kEwL, that you went apoplectic about it. Well, tough luck. You might do better over at www.ignorantimmaturedouchebag.com. Let us know how you make out.
> 
> As for not knowing who the senior members are here, it couldn't be easier to figure out. You lurk before you post, you use the search function for a while and in a week or two....viola! If you've got something of a room temperature IQ, you've got it figured out. Couldn't have been easier for me, but then I don't have to wonder if my mom and dad will still be brother and sister if they ever get divorced. Extrapolating that little gene puddle derivative must keep you up at night. In any event, a little discretion would have granted you some insight.
> 
> But, oh no; edification, it seems, is just not worth your invaluable blabbering time.
> 
> You're too cool and shit, right, Playah? You're gonna just jump right in this bad mutha and make yo-bad-seff known and let everyone see how cool and shit you are and everyone is gonna take part in your little suckfest and make gang signs and shit and get it on the _Line Sux_ fun while you run your zit-encrusted mouth. Well, that little plan crashed and burned, didn't it? Alas, these things happen.
> 
> But I digress; let me get to the point. And just for you, I'll try to use small words. Well, small_-ish_, anyway.
> 
> In short, you, not just your thread, but _YOU_, are an epic fail. The next time you wonder why no one ever drags you and your cohorts outside the school cafeteria and gives you all the ass-kicking and thrashing you little jerks so richly deserve, consider this; no one gives a shit enough about any of you to be bothered.
> 
> Now, as for your presence on this forum; you've come in here as a guest and, in the course of a day or two, shit all over someone else's sandbox. That's just poor form. Call them Nazis and Fascists, bitch at their lack of respect for what you call "Free Speech" and what the rest of us see as you merely vomiting all over the place; some else pays for this, moderates it and has no reason to put up with your utterly useless crap, period. You haven't taken the time to observe the decorum the forum employs, the manner of dealing with other members, who the senior members are or, it seems, learn what the fucking place is even about; let's not even discuss your lack of understanding what a valve amplifier is. Astoundingly, you haven't even been able to figure out the preferred Marshall models from those held in lesser regard. If I actually cared, I'd ask you what the hell you're doing here. But I don't care and, I suspect, that it doesn't really matter.
> 
> As for your sense that this one and that one here are "internet tough guys", have you gone back and read the drivel you threw up here on someone else's wall? Frankly, it's you I can see hitting the keys harder and harder as the frustration of no one else accepting your so-clear-to-you coolness rises within you. It's quite a spectacle, really. The best part is that no matter what you say to, at or about any of us, you're the ass, every single time. Embrace the horror; your friends are just like you and if you all spontaneously combusted 30 seconds from now, no one would care...except your parents who'd likely be relieved to scratch your names off the front door of the trailer.
> 
> Even from the brief time I've been on this board, I suspect yours is about to come to a rather undignified end. It seems the Moderators here use a tactic I employ on the boards I moderate: they like to play with their food a bit before they eat it. I applaud that and bid you a fond and inevitable _adieu_.
> 
> Alas, Wallfartschmuck; we hardly knew ye.



FREAKING OWNED!!!!!  

That is what we here call a verbal ass kicking.

welcome to the boards micheal.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Uncle Beef said:


> FREAKING OWNED!!!!!
> 
> That is what we here call a verbal ass kicking.
> 
> welcome to the boards micheal.



Or a "nut sack bitch slap" over on the 6100 thread!


----------



## MartyStrat54

A while back a member created another account and used to to make fun of another member. The member who created the account admitted it to Adwex. The account was banned and the member was instructed not to do that anymore.

I hope what we have here is just a young dumbshit that can't be told anything.

I hope it isn't another "fake member" that someone created to cause controversy at the expense of the other members. I hope not.

With that in mind, I will say I have read the seven pages and Wall Boy's comments aren't suitable for ass wipe. Wall Boy, I hate to tell you this, but Line 6 has come out with a Line 7 for real 7 string Death Metal. Gain to die for.

Compared to you, Star Child was a gentleman. You are just a foul mouth little snot that probably eats a lot of fists. I'd like to give you one of mine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Or a "nut sack bitch slap" over on the 6100 thread!



+10000 Good job promoting MANN


----------



## MartyStrat54

I couldn't find any trace of Wall Boy over at Line 6. Shit, did he even join?

Just to make it easy, here is the link: Community: Community: General Discussion

Wall Boy was right. It is tiny. About 1500 or so.


----------



## Joey Voltage

Wilder Amplification said:


> Yes but "dynamic feel" also comes into play here as well (the way the amp responds to your playing) which is something no Line 6 does in the way a valve amp does. Furthermore, there's absolutely no way to gauge dynamic feel through a sound clip.



thats why I make all my stuff have the dynamic feel of a line 6 pod 2.0
you cant go wrong that way. If your amp is easier to play on, everybody will buy it!

in all seriousness, you can sort of gauge a dynamic feel if you have trained yourself too, what you cant gauge is what it feels like to the player in the clip. Dynamic feels is very personal


----------



## Marshall Mann

longfxukxnhair said:


> +10000 Good job promoting MANN



Post count!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Marshall Mann said:


> Post count!



Post count


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## MajorNut1967

core said:


> Sorry Major I have to correct you as there are actually three things that happen with flys, the third one is SMASHING them!



I stand corrected, please except my humble apology!


----------



## MajorNut1967

TwinACStacks said:


> What happens when You drop a Line 6 and a Watermelon off a tall building?
> 
> 
> TWIN



A proper ending for both!


----------



## MajorNut1967

TwinACStacks said:


> DAMN. Wallysuckmeoff woke up Jon AND the Major...
> 
> I need some popcorn. This should be good once they have the time to ponder it a bit.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah who'd thought! Its is amazing that some actually got Jon going for real.

And you know me, I'm old and farty so I'll jump on ya cause you farted wrong.


----------



## carnada

LOL damn, that walmart guy or whatever is probably crying and telling his mom why people hate him so much lol.


----------



## BluesRocker

He is probably crying cause he has no friends. And that he tried to make some online and he epically failed at that do to his immature temper of a 2 year old.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

carnada said:


> LOL damn, that walmart guy or whatever is probably crying and telling his mom why people hate him so much lol.



Or planning the next School shooting.

Man I was an asshole when I was 19 ( MIght still be lol) but I would never use the C word.

HAH Tho.. I have dropped the occasional F-Bomb


----------



## SilverEra

I'm 17 and saving up for a 2203x modded by VoodooAmps. Trust me dude, age has nothing to do with it. You're 19, yes, but you're going to be an idiot for life.


----------



## SilverEra

Also, how did this thread get more than 200 replys in this amount of time?


----------



## dodgethis

BRB, editing Wikipedia to suit my needs.


----------



## wallmarksuck

dodgethis said:


> BRB, editing Wikipedia to suit my needs.



Thats pathetic, editing wikipedia to suit your hatred towards line 6 and its users, and spreading flase information just to piss me off? that the fuck is your problem?


----------



## plankbadger

WallMarkSuck
As the name implies a Valvestate amp is half valve and half solid-state. I own one as
it happens an AVT275 and the clean channel is pretty sweet. I don't like the overdrive
channels much though.
It isn't a valve-valve, so it doesn't sound like one.
I also own a Line 6 Pod and I actually like the modern hi-gain setting on it which is their
impression of a Soldano SLO. It may not actually sound like a Soldano if I had one in the
room but it's quite fun to shred on it and it's not a bad lead sound.
Where I find Line 6 really don't work so well is when you want a sound with only a 
little bit of gain, a bit of overdrive or crunch like for example an AC/DC style rhythm
guitar sound. Also, valve amps 'feel' different to play than digital or solid state amps and the various hybrids. 
I've now got a Marshall JCM 900 SLX all valve head and it is simply tremendous.
I suspect you haven't heard a good valve amp played by someone who knows that amp
up close and personal. I'd recommend getting a listen of some local bands to you 
and check out what they are using. I'd be surprised if the best ones were using modelling
amps.
Modelling amps wise, I've tried a few and the best was actually the Marshall JMD, it was
pretty close to sounding like the various Marshall's it was modelled on. The Line 6 Spider
Valve was quite frankly horrific and sounded somehow worse than their Pod's of several
years earlier.


----------



## jcmjmp

wallmarksuck said:


> This is a quote from wikipedia, describing what a TUBE AMP is...
> "A valve amplifier or tube amplifier is a type of electronic amplifier that makes use of vacuum tubes to increase the power and/or amplitude of a signal."
> 
> That is EXACTLY what the valvestate does, use tubes to crate a signal. Doesnt specify how many tubes you need, just that tubes are needed to create a signal, which the valvestate does. Are you going to argue with WIKIPEDIA, now? Because it seems wikipedia is on my side on this one...



1) Tubes do not "create" a signal.
2) Do you know what the difference is between a preamplifier, an amplifier and a power amplifier?
3) Do you know the difference between a hybrid amplifier, a solid state amplifier and a tube amplifier? 

You don't know the answer to 2) and 3) but you insist on arguing. You're just digging deeper and deeper.

When we ask simple questions, like which Marshalls you tried, you never answered, because the only one you tried is your own Marshall and you probably don't even like the Marshall models on your line 6.


----------



## Ken

wallmarksuck said:


> Thats pathetic, editing wikipedia to suit your hatred towards line 6 and its users, and spreading flase information just to piss me off? that the fuck is your problem?



You are a complete idiot. You are arguing with trained professionals on a subject that even shade tree mechanics like me know you are very ignorent about. I hope you don't become an electrical engineer because everything you touch will be poorly designed and badly conceived. 

No one can teach you anything because you refuse to learn; you think you know everything when in reality you're even dumber than I am. I think you need to take a breath, re-read this thread and offer apologies to everyone you've insulted, belittled and been a complete ass to.

Ken


----------



## DSL100 Dude

plankbadger said:


> ...Modelling amps wise, I've tried a few and the *best was actually the Marshall JMD*, it was
> pretty close to sounding like the various Marshall's it was modelled on. The Line 6 Spider
> Valve was quite frankly horrific and sounded somehow worse than their Pod's of several
> years earlier.



All valve power stage does wonders.  
I liked the JMD too.


----------



## Michael1987xl

I'm not the only one who keeps seeing this in my head as the thread continues to devolve, right?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuN-tFvgRc0]YouTube - Oooo no-no-no[/ame]


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Wikipedia is the freind you brought for back up in this fight that you started?..
..against an entire Forum...I could write for Wikipedia (i have actually)......i wonder if it can teach me to fix or mod my amp better that the 7-10 techs that have responded to your post so far....did you see the poll yet?.....the best those numbers can do is freeze. that is the votes can go up but not down....maybe you should read some of the posts people made in it.....it's called research.....something you would be smart in doing.
Maybe Wikipedia has a guide for properly entering a forum....i bet you would read it from them........so maybe i'll write one and add to the ones that have been published so far....i'll be sure to use you as an example


----------



## wallmarksuck

You know what? Fuck you guys. No really, FUCK YOU GUYS.

You dont want a line 6 user on a marshall forum? fine, Ill take my custom else where. you guys have VERY narrow sight when it comes to amps, you know that? Try learning about amps that DONT have "MARSHALL" on it and maybe, just maybe, youll find something you like better?? You guys have acted like the most retarded fucking shit ever...

There are many other forums out there, and I guarantee that THEY will be more helpful and understanding of you guys. Ultimate-Guitar, harmony-central, myLespaul.com, jackson charvel forum, jemsite (ibanez), and a TON of others I havent mentioned...


Its been the worst online experience Ive ever had from a "forum". 
forum suggests rational discussion, which I have not seen ONE BIT of in my time here.



Thank you and GOODBYE...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

wallmarksuck said:


> You know what? Fuck you guys. No really, FUCK YOU GUYS.
> 
> You dont want a line 6 user on a marshall forum? fine, Ill take my custom else where. you guys have VERY narrow sight when it comes to amps, you know that? Try learning about amps that DONT have "MARSHALL" on it and maybe, just maybe, youll find something you like better?? You guys have acted like the most retarded fucking shit ever...
> 
> There are many other forums out there, and I guarantee that THEY will be more helpful and understanding of you guys. Ultimate-Guitar, harmony-central, myLespaul.com, jackson charvel forum, jemsite (ibanez), and a TON of others I havent mentioned...
> 
> 
> Its been the worst online experience Ive ever had from a "forum".
> forum suggests rational discussion, which I have not seen ONE BIT of in my time here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and GOODBYE...


See Ya....fair warning...the MLP forum will rip you faster than we did


----------



## tonefreak

yeah go to the jemsite or MLP and try saying that a first act is better then a Gibson Les Paul Custom or a a Jem is worse then a Squire....


That'l go over real well.


----------



## plankbadger

DSL100 Dude said:


> All valve power stage does wonders.
> I liked the JMD too.



I must agree, a statevalve perhaps?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hey WallFlyBoy....I found the perfect Marshall head for you.....your gonna love the gain


----------



## 6StringMoFo

wallmarksuck said:


> OH YEAH, REAL MATURE DUDE, did that make you feel abit better, bullying people on forums? fuck that shit, man...
> 
> 
> Anyway, ON TO THE NEXT TOPIC.........
> 
> This is a quote from wikipedia, describing what a TUBE AMP is...
> "A valve amplifier or tube amplifier is a type of electronic amplifier that makes use of vacuum tubes to increase the power and/or amplitude of a signal."
> 
> That is EXACTLY what the valvestate does, use tubes to crate a signal. Doesnt specify how many tubes you need, just that tubes are needed to create a signal, which the valvestate does. Are you going to argue with WIKIPEDIA, now? Because it seems wikipedia is on my side on this one...
> 
> PS, Wilder, do you really expect me NOT to get angry or call you a cunt, when you stoop to depicting me a crying baby? Does ANYONE think that THEY would not get angry over how Ive been treated here, just because I like line 6?


----------



## 6StringMoFo

wallmarksuck said:


> You know what? Fuck you guys. No really, FUCK YOU GUYS.
> 
> You dont want a line 6 user on a marshall forum? fine, Ill take my custom else where. you guys have VERY narrow sight when it comes to amps, you know that? Try learning about amps that DONT have "MARSHALL" on it and maybe, just maybe, youll find something you like better?? You guys have acted like the most retarded fucking shit ever...
> 
> There are many other forums out there, and I guarantee that THEY will be more helpful and understanding of you guys. Ultimate-Guitar, harmony-central, myLespaul.com, jackson charvel forum, jemsite (ibanez), and a TON of others I havent mentioned...
> 
> 
> Its been the worst online experience Ive ever had from a "forum".
> forum suggests rational discussion, which I have not seen ONE BIT of in my time here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and GOODBYE...



LOL For fun I read a few pages on the LineSux forum. HAHAH You should too, get your popcorn and corks! Seriously man what do you expect? You start calling people cunts and nazies. You brought on this shit storm. Plus your still trying to convince us that the sky is red! Valve amps mean Tubes... 1 tube does not make a Valve amp FFS


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

6StringMoFo said:


> LOL For fun I read a few pages on the LineSux forum. HAHAH You should too, get your popcorn and corks!



last time i went there it was nothing but complaints about broken gear


----------



## wkcchampion

Is Wallsuck still around????


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

WallFlyBoy....if you could humble me for one more question.....in that last pic i posted.....does it look like i have too many connections just to shut off my delay?
look below the head


----------



## microtonal

wallmarksuck said:


> PS, Wilder, do you really expect me NOT to get angry or call you a cunt, when you stoop to depicting me a crying baby? Does ANYONE think that THEY would not get angry over how Ive been treated here, just because I like line 6?



Although I believe you could better construct your posts to be a little more respectful and discuss SS vs. tube in a more reasonable fashion, some of the posts from knowledgeable and respected members are as childish and as bad as your demeanor toward others.

Perhaps you should take this opportunity to step back and be the bigger person and provide some posts/statements to provide a better foundation for a good debate instead of the shit fest of childish posts from both sides.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ah come on Wallchild, we were so close to changing the name of the forums here. Oh well, I guess if your going then all that is left is...


----------



## wkcchampion

wallmarksuck said:


> You know what? Fuck you guys. No really, FUCK YOU GUYS.
> 
> You dont want a line 6 user on a marshall forum? fine, [...]
> 
> Thank you and GOODBYE...



Oh yeah, again swear words. Adwex is probably in a good mood in these days...

There are Line6 users in the forum, I am one. But nobody of us ever raised such a hornet's nest like you...

Bye, you won't be missed


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> last time i went there it was nothing but complaints about broken gear


That's true but how do you think most of us find this forum?
Because our amp is working great? 

The majority of people find forums when they have issues/questions and seek out solutions.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Are you kidding me? Of course he will be missed! Heck, in six months we will revive this thread for sentimental reasons.


----------



## wkcchampion

DSL100 Dude said:


> Are you kidding me? Of course he will be missed! Heck, in six months we will revive this thread for sentimental reasons.



LOL


----------



## SilverEra

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/14674-battle-dimwits.html


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wallmarksuck said:


> Thats pathetic, editing wikipedia to suit your hatred towards line 6 and its users, and spreading flase information just to piss me off? that the fuck is your problem?



We might hate Line 6 or not. I could really care less either way. I view Line 6 as a toy. But thats just me. We dont hate people for the gear they use. But we will hate them if they dont know how to run their mouth. You boy, tried to cut your teeth and drop your nuts at the expense of a few well respected members on this forum. That wont fly!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Hey WallFlyBoy....I found the perfect Marshall head for you.....your gonna love the gain



AAA+ Buggs that the best one yet!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MajorNut1967 said:


> AAA+ Buggs that the best one yet!



Thanks for the vote Major....it hit me when i went to pull my chassis this morning


----------



## Uncle Beef

you know the funny thing is that dissent is not discouraged here. I still contend that the best two amps that I've played out of so far and i'll probably get screams of blaspheme, are the Soldano SLO 100, and the Matchless Independence 35. Thats over my JCM 2000 50dsl, and multiple jcm800's that ive played around with over the years. I have not however played a silver jubilee or any of the older 70's and 60's marshalls which im still drooling to get my greedy little paws on.

The point is, you dont listen when people talk you just want everyone to agree with you. tough shit. world doesnt work like that. have a good one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

uncle beef said:


> you know the funny thing is that dissent is not discouraged here. I still contend that the best two amps that i've played out of so far and i'll probably get screams of blaspheme, are the soldano slo 100, and the matchless independence 35. Thats over my jcm 2000 50dsl, and multiple jcm800's that ive played around with over the years. I have not however played a silver jubilee or any of the older 70's and 60's marshalls which im still drooling to get my greedy little paws on.
> 
> The point is, you dont listen when people talk you just want everyone to agree with you. Tough shit. World doesnt work like that. Have a good one.



+10000000


----------



## TwinACStacks

F* You Guys... F* You Guys?

Why you little Fuck-Faced Limey TWAT. You aren't even Smegma on a Marshall Player's package.

BUH-BYE. Game Over. YOU lose.

 TWIN


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dsl100 dude said:


>



lol!


----------



## core

wallmarksuck said:


> OH YEAH, REAL MATURE DUDE, did that make you feel abit better, bullying people on forums? fuck that shit, man...
> 
> 
> Anyway, ON TO THE NEXT TOPIC.........
> 
> This is a quote from wikipedia, describing what a TUBE AMP is...
> "A valve amplifier or tube amplifier is a type of electronic amplifier that makes use of vacuum tubes to increase the power and/or amplitude of a signal."
> 
> That is EXACTLY what the valvestate does, use tubes to crate a signal. Doesnt specify how many tubes you need, just that tubes are needed to create a signal, which the valvestate does. Are you going to argue with WIKIPEDIA, now? Because it seems wikipedia is on my side on this one...
> 
> PS, Wilder, do you really expect me NOT to get angry or call you a cunt, when you stoop to depicting me a crying baby? Does ANYONE think that THEY would not get angry over how Ive been treated here, just because I like line 6?



You are one pissed off little monkey, or maybe you were pissed on?


----------



## SilverEra

Lookie what we have here...

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f14/line-6-haters-102654.html


----------



## microtonal

SilverEra said:


> Lookie what we have here...
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f14/line-6-haters-102654.html



Well, good for him and may be he will get the positive reinforcements he is looking for and keep his Marshall demeanor off this site.


----------



## core

Guys let's gather our torches, pitchforks, axes, sticks, whatever you can muster, march on over there and smash the WallFlyBoy. Come on all 6100, JMP, 800, JVM, DSL, even dare I say 900 owners unite against the evil WallFlyBoy, he must be stopped!

LMAO 







It's like a Frankenstein movie around here lately!


----------



## core

OMG he's gonna go over well over there. The first response is...
"That's great man. 

Could you post some pics of your all valve Marshall Valvestate. Never seen those in real life before.

Thanks"


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i'm letting the mod know what he is in for


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

core said:


> Guys let's gather our torches, pitchforks, axes, sticks, whatever you can muster, march on over there and smash the WallFlyBoy. Come on all 6100, JMP, 800, JVM, DSL, even dare I say 900 owners unite against the evil WallFlyBoy, he must be stopped!
> 
> LMAO



There is no need for our Pissing match to clog their board.....the high road would be not to do it


----------



## tonefreak

He already got burned by one of the mods over there... I give him 2 days there and he'll be moving on again.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

1 post in and he is pissing on Jim....Nice!


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> There is no need for our Pissing match to clog their board.....the high road would be not to do it


I agree. No need to taunt him. He's a kid and needs some growing up to do.

Also, looks like he's already found a member challenging him on his "trends" and he's getting angry..... 
It won't be long before he goes in to his tirade that Line6 is the best.


----------



## tonefreak

I bet he could get the guys on the line 6 thread mad at him if he tried!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Jim after WallFlyBoys first post



jim777 said:


> Finally: If you need to repeatedly use words that our filter catches and removes to make your point, maybe you should grow up a bit before posting here again. You come off as a troll, and an immature one at that.




WallFlyBoys response! 


wallmarksuck said:


> Just because Im newly JOINED doesnt mean Im not newly VISITED, Im a long time reader of most forums, but only a member of a few...
> 
> Im not getting my "panties in a bunch" mate, Im getting pissed off at everyone treating line 6 and line 6 users like a bunch of immature kids...
> 
> jeus dude, what the hell is wrong? I came over here, abided by the rules, posted in the right section etc, and you seem to have a problem with it. Why? Why am I coming off as a troll? I have a valve amp (the valvestate) so I know Im not biased, and I wanted to hear you guys opinions. If words offend you, grow thicker skin...


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

he read the rules yet cant understand why his content was filtered


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

microtonal said:


> I agree. No need to taunt him. He's a kid and needs some growing up to do.
> 
> Also, looks like he's already found a member challenging him on his "trends" and he's getting angry.....
> It won't be long before he goes in to his tirade that Line6 is the best.



Fuck WallFlyBoy...he created his own nightmare.....i'm more concerned about Pissing up the Jem site Forum with any excess garbage

And that is their place....Let them police it as they feel necessary


----------



## core

I wasn't being serious guys, it was a take on a Frankenstein movie.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Cool.....Just Sayin


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Even after a hint about the filters he felt the need to circumvent them



wallmarksuck said:


> I DO! its the other people out there who are blinded by brand name, logos etc and other peoples opinions, but it gets soooo annoying when everyone SH1TS on line 6 and its users, I HATE THAT STUFF. If tube amps sounded better I would use then and their reliability issues would be worth it, but they dont, so i dont. if people were like that and just not wanting to look cool on stage the world would be a better place.


----------



## Uncle Beef

kind of comical really. i wonder how many forums he'll "join" before he actually learns his lesson about pissing in other peoples cheerios.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

core said:


> Guys let's gather our torches, pitchforks, axes, sticks, whatever you can muster, march on over there and smash the WallFlyBoy. Come on all 6100, JMP, 800, JVM, DSL, even dare I say 900 owners unite against the evil WallFlyBoy, he must be stopped!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a Frankenstein movie around here lately!



I like the subtle shot at the 900 in your unifying speech.


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Even after a hint about the filters he felt the need to circumvent them



Do we really need a play by play post of what's going on?
I'm sure members here can click on the jem thread if they are interested in the world of wallfartsucks.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I'm sure some of the guys in here like the humor
so would you rather see a play by play or our members clogging their site?


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I'm sure some of the guys in here like the humor
> so would you rather see a play by play or our members clogging their site?


I do find his posts humorous because they are biased toward line6 beyond belief but placing his posts here may taunt him only to come back here and restart his tirade.

As you probably can see, he's probably going to get ejected from that site or take his comments and leave to another forum until he finds one that will tolerate his "style" of statements and viewpoint.

He's seems so damn angry that people are not so excited about Line6. You'd think he was the inventor of the amp modeler.


----------



## SilverEra

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I'm sure some of the guys in here like the humor
> so would you rather see a play by play or our members clogging their site?



+1


----------



## tonefreak

which one of you is Ozzguitardude???

or does he just have the same bias that we do?

lol


----------



## Wilder Amplification

ballsuckfest said:


> You dont want a line 6 user on a marshall forum?



No...we don't want a Line 6 user on a Marshall forum telling us that their Line 6 is "better" than our Marshalls with this opinion solely based on the fact that a Line 6 has "more gain" as you put it.



ballsuckfest said:


> you guys have VERY narrow sight when it comes to amps, you know that?



Have you ever stopped to consider that unlike you we've just "been there done that"? Did it ever occur to you that most of us are MUCH older than you, have been playing many more years than your 4-5 years, have played many more brands of amps than you have and Marshall in the end is the one that reined superior?

Hmm...maybe that's why this is a MARSHALL forum. Not a Line 6 forum. Granted, yes clips of my amps are exhibited all over the place here and there's been many mention regarding Wilder amps, but they're all hot rodded Marshalls! Imagine that!

A Line 6 is just TRYING to be a Marshall and it fails miserably at it.

So you believe Wikipedia and think that articles on Wikipedia are "the last word on everything"? You're probably the type that will read an article on the internet and always assume it to be true just because it's an article posted on the internet. Well I got news for ya...the internet is littered with all sorts of mis-info regarding amps. But being as inexperienced as you are in this field your "bullshit filter" hasn't yet developed enough to be able to see that.

Then to top it off...you as a 19 year old kid wanna come onto an internet message board and tell those of us who've been alive longer than you and have been playing longer than you "how things are in the world of guitar amps"...as if your opinion is the be all end all of opinions and is to be taken as "the gospel", then hate on us when our opinions don't coincide with yours.

One day you'll realize that "better" and "worse" are very much "umbrella terms" that differ in perception from one individual to another. Until then you'll just be a douche bag living in a world of "cunts".


----------



## microtonal

So, who's the troll?



Line6Sux said:


> Join Date: May 2010
> Location: New York City
> Posts: 1 - iTrader: (0)
> 
> 
> Line 6....sucks.



http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f14/line-6-haters-102654-2.html


----------



## Michael1987xl

Line 6....sucks.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

microtonal said:


> So, who's the troll?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f14/line-6-haters-102654-2.html



I agree....let them handle that Kid on their own without stirring up more shit for them
Jim is already on him!


----------



## microtonal

Buggs.Crosby said:


> I agree....let them handle that Kid on their own without stirring up more shit for them
> Jim is already on him!


It's already done.
I guess he'll be moving his ship to a new port & start over.


----------



## wallmarksuck

quick word to say that I WAS FUCKING BANNED FROM JEMSITE.

the people on that site a buch of pussies who actually CENSOR SWEAR WORDS!

Oh well, what can you expect from a site full of steve vai cock suckers who arnt interested in a guitar unless it has a hole in it......



even that site wasnt as bad as this one though, they were much more respectful than you guys, even if they were a bunch of censoring fags.


Cya cunts. hopefully for the last time..........


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

HOOOOORAYYYYY for JIM777


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

and WallFlyBoy....i sent Jim a link to this thread after your first post over there
I'd say he was ready for you!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Uncle Beef said:


> you know the funny thing is that dissent is not discouraged here. I still contend that the best two amps that I've played out of so far and i'll probably get screams of blaspheme, are the Soldano SLO 100, and the Matchless Independence 35. Thats over my JCM 2000 50dsl, and multiple jcm800's that ive played around with over the years. I have not however played a silver jubilee or any of the older 70's and 60's marshalls which im still drooling to get my greedy little paws on.
> 
> The point is, you dont listen when people talk you just want everyone to agree with you. tough shit. world doesnt work like that. have a good one.



What do you mean by, “dissent is not discouraged here.” Are referring to the fact that when some insolent little bugger comes to the site and begins talking crap & insulting the other members, that he gets a verbal thrashing? This is a grown up’s forum be prepared to be called on your bullshit if you start talking it. Also dissent in not encouraged here either, in fact the mods try to keep it to a minimum.

Now this person came on a Marshall website not just talking about his LINE-6, but putting Marshall down in the process. That’s like me going to your house and kicking your dog across the room and saying, “I hate dogs!” but yet I am a guest in your house. 

Well I’m glad you like the SLO & the Matchless, they are supposed to be great amps I personally don’t have any experience with either. And its ok you like them, you didn’t come over here bad mouthing Marshall.


----------



## microtonal

wallmarksuck said:


> quick word to say that I WAS FUCKING BANNED FROM JEMSITE.
> 
> the people on that site a buch of pussies who actually CENSOR SWEAR WORDS!
> 
> Oh well, what can you expect from a site full of steve vai cock suckers who arnt interested in a guitar unless it has a hole in it......
> 
> 
> 
> even that site wasnt as bad as this one though, they were much more respectful than you guys, even if they were a bunch of censoring fags.
> 
> 
> Cya cunts. hopefully for the last time..........



_<Drop pants, takes dump, doesn't wipe, doesn't flush toliet, doesn't turn on fan and leaves.>_

Just a word of advise, tone down your demeanor toward other amps and you just might find people who may agree with your viewpoints.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MajorNut1967 said:


> That’s like me going to your house and kicking your dog across the room and saying, “I hate dogs!”



Can you do that to my neighbors house.......it would be Fucking hilarious seeing it from my window


----------



## DSL100 Dude

OMG!!! This is awesome! The little child actually got banned almost right away. Nice!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MajorNut1967 said:


> That’s like me going to your house and kicking your dog across the room and saying, “I hate dogs!” but yet I am a guest in your house.



HAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAA!!


----------



## Adwex

wallmarksuck said:


> ....
> Cya cunts. hopefully for the last time..........



Hopefully. Save me the trouble of banning you.

Child.


----------



## wkcchampion

Adwex said:


> Hopefully. Save me the trouble of banning you.
> 
> Child.



Touché


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

wallmarksuck said:


> quick word to say that I WAS FUCKING BANNED FROM JEMSITE.
> 
> the people on that site a buch of pussies who actually CENSOR SWEAR WORDS!
> 
> Oh well, what can you expect from a site full of steve vai cock suckers who arnt interested in a guitar unless it has a hole in it......
> 
> 
> 
> even that site wasnt as bad as this one though, they were much more respectful than you guys, even if they were a bunch of censoring fags.
> 
> 
> Cya cunts. hopefully for the last time..........



I'd say go to the harmony central forums, or Ultumate guitar, they will honor you and they will pray for you as you are god for them because you own 3 amps, you are a digital amp guru. And the most important thing, a 10 year old child.

Even your mom thinks you act like an asshole, as she is a huge Marshall JCM 800 fan!

Btw, it's suprising you joined the JEM forum before you joined this forum, because you own a fucking RG.

Ohh and... before I forget... I bet you are saving for an Ibanez JEM as you can fuck the grip on it. Wich is good for you as you probably never have sex. 

Edit:



MajorNut1967 said:


> And well all my guitars have holes, how else am I going to plug the cable into them?


 
Ohh my bad, the input 'hole' (as walmarksuck calls it) you mean will fit better to his penis size than the grip!


----------



## core

OMFG! I am laughing so hard that he came back!!!! I can't believe it


----------



## MajorNut1967

> Originally Posted by wallmarksuck
> quick word to say that I WAS FUCKING BANNED FROM JEMSITE.
> 
> the people on that site a buch of pussies who actually CENSOR SWEAR WORDS!
> 
> Oh well, what can you expect from a site full of steve vai cock suckers who arnt interested in a guitar unless it has a hole in it......
> 
> 
> 
> even that site wasnt as bad as this one though, they were much more respectful than you guys, even if they were a bunch of censoring fags.
> 
> 
> Cya cunts. hopefully for the last time..........



Did he really say all that? LOL He's literally wasting other people's precious oxygen, by breathing. And which one of the forum members is doing the Hoover with Steve Vai? And well all my guitars have holes, how else am I going to plug the cable into them? He sure uses a lot of words that begin with "C".


----------



## MajorNut1967

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Can you do that to my neighbors house.......it would be Fucking hilarious seeing it from my window



I would, but I got in trouble when I was working in the States the last time. One of the neighbors had a pit bull that had a go at my Daughter, so she came home and told me right. Well I put the old Gum Boots on and went over there to his garden kicked the bloody thing over the fence. but I guess I kicked too hard.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Adwex said:


> Hopefully. Save me the trouble of banning you.
> 
> Child.



+1


----------



## 6StringMoFo

SilverEra said:


> Lookie what we have here...
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f14/line-6-haters-102654.html




And what happened on the jemsite forum?






He forgot that the first line in any post on the jemsite is

"Steve Vai's nuts sauce is the elixir to eternal youth" 

That's why he failed


----------



## wkcchampion

As RIP Freddie Mercury said..

.. the show must go on...


----------



## carnada

I bet you wallmart boy or whatever is a 25 year old failed musician who lives in his mom's basement who also jerks off to anime.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

carnada said:


> I bet you wallmart boy or whatever is a 25 year old failed musician who lives in his mom's basement who also jerks off to anime.


----------



## DBi5

TwinACStacks said:


> Why you little F**k-Faced Limey TWAT.



Easy on the "Limey" thing please.

We don't know for sure he is English.

He's put his location as UK - which is a small group of countries.

I'm a little curious 'bout his handle - If it is supposed to be a swipe at Wal Mart - We don't have them as far as I'm aware in England.

They do own Asda (which have around 340 stores - some of which are branded Asda Wal-Mart Supercentres.)

There is Wallmark Homes of Vancouver.

... and there is a band called Wallmark based in Dublin,Ireland.

Wallmark on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Ireland is not part of the UK.

If he is a Troll - I'd give him 8 out of 10 for his little effort...


----------



## TwinACStacks

I apologize to all the Other Great Britainers on the board. I was trying to be as insulting as possible to this Twit whose "claimed" location is the U.K.

No offense intended to our "Normal" UK Brothers. Sorry DB15.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I apologize to all the Other Great Britainers on the board. I was trying to be as insulting as possible to this Twit whose "claimed" location is the U.K.
> 
> No offense intended to our "Normal" UK Brothers. Sorry DB15.
> 
> TWIN



Are you starting an international incident Twin?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

longfxukxnhair said:


> Are you starting an international incident Twin?



LOL....it spilled from a thread to the whole forum down into Kentucky now it crossed the Pond?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Buggs.Crosby said:


> LOL....it spilled from a thread to the whole forum down into Kentucky now it crossed the Pond?



Well, it was only a matter of time. Maybe if we gathered around a camp fire with our Line 6 amps..................







and then threw them in


----------



## Wilder Amplification

longfxukxnhair said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time. Maybe if we gathered around a camp fire with our Line 6 amps..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then threw them in



As long as we get to throw in the 900DRs along with 'em.


----------



## DBi5

No Worries Twin.

If some of our clever Marshall Forum Members can get His/Her? IP and it is in England - They'll get the shock of their lives when we turn up at their door (England is not a big place...)

I'm 45yrs old, over 6 foot tall with a shaven head - and I'm the "pretty one" in the gang...

It would be just like " The good old days".

Heh heh.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Wilder Amplification said:


> As long as we get to throw in the 900DRs along with 'em.



You got it!


----------



## TwinACStacks

DBI5 said:


> No Worries Twin.
> 
> If some of our clever Marshall Forum Members can get His/Her? IP and it is in England - They'll get the shock of their lives when we turn up at their door (England is not a big place...)
> 
> I'm 45yrs old, over 6 foot tall with a shaven head - and I'm the "pretty one" in the gang...
> 
> It would be just like " The good old days".
> 
> Heh heh.



NICE, VERY NICE DB. Please Keep us informed of the "Search" progress. Film/Videos would be a Plus.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Well, it was only a matter of time. Maybe if we gathered around a camp fire with our Line 6 amps..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then threw them in




Kumbaya, My Lord. Kumbaya.....

 TWIN


----------



## DBi5

TwinACStacks said:


> Film/Videos would be a Plus.  TWIN



I don't see why not - It's been done before...


----------



## TwinACStacks

Cheers.  TWIN


----------



## Uncle Beef

MajorNut1967 said:


> What do you mean by, “dissent is not discouraged here.” Are referring to the fact that when some insolent little bugger comes to the site and begins talking crap & insulting the other members, that he gets a verbal thrashing? This is a grown up’s forum be prepared to be called on your bullshit if you start talking it. Also dissent in not encouraged here either, in fact the mods try to keep it to a minimum.
> 
> Now this person came on a Marshall website not just talking about his LINE-6, but putting Marshall down in the process. That’s like me going to your house and kicking your dog across the room and saying, “I hate dogs!” but yet I am a guest in your house.
> 
> Well I’m glad you like the SLO & the Matchless, they are supposed to be great amps I personally don’t have any experience with either. And its ok you like them, you didn’t come over here bad mouthing Marshall.



Sorry Major i think you might have misunderstood me. Wallmarksuck deserved everything that he got and then some. To say that i had my popcorn out and was laughing my ass off is probably the understatement of the week.

I guess I was just trying to give an example of saying "I like this amp for these reasons" in a respectful way. I've seen some discussion about different amps in different posts on this forum and the mood while some dont agree isnt hostile. thats all i meant by dissent. not out and out mutiny, rebellion and disrespect. I think that most of us were all 19 year old little know it all assholes for the most part at one time or another so live and learn.


----------



## jcmjmp

So are Valvestates and MG Series Marshall the new reference in tone... or is it the Line 6 Spyder?

If I throw a 12AX7 tube in an MG, or place it on top of the amp, does that make it a tube amp?


----------



## MM54

DBI5 said:


> If some of our clever Marshall Forum Members can get His/Her? IP and it is in England - They'll get the shock of their lives when we turn up at their door (England is not a big place...)



If you get me his IP I won't have to go visit to make sure he doesn't post on any more forums, or ever be able to use his computer again, for that matter  

Although it would be very gratifying to punch him in the teeth.

Nonetheless, hopefully he's gone for good. If not, I'll be watching for him to return for the entertainment value.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I absolutely LOVE the fact that the Jemsite Guys ALSO had to tell him a Valvestate was a Hybrid and Not a Tube amp....

 TWIN


----------



## Adwex

TwinACStacks said:


> I absolutely LOVE the fact that the Jemsite Guys ALSO had to tell him a Valvestate was a Hybrid and Not a Tube amp....
> 
> TWIN



...and he still didn't get it.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

jcmjmp said:


> If I throw a 12AX7 tube in an MG, or place it on top of the amp, does that make it a tube amp?



No..but if you use the cryogenically treated TDA7293 with the uranium doped silicon it's the ultimate bawlz of tone.


----------



## Adwex

Let this thread die, it looks like Wallchild went home.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I think Wallyboy holds a world record. He logged his post/poll on Jemsite at 12:25PM today and was Banned BY:

2:31PM Today.

*2 Hours 6 Minutes elasped time.*

And You Guys thought We were Too harsh....


That is Phenominal.

 TWIN


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> I think Wallyboy holds a world record. He logged his post/poll on Jemsite at 12:25PM today and was Banned BY:
> 
> 2:31PM Today.
> 
> *2 Hours 6 Minutes elasped time.*
> 
> And You Guys thought We were Too harsh....
> 
> 
> That is Phenominal.
> 
> TWIN



It seems those that worship a pc of shit are tougher on people who own the same pc of shit than we are. Are we slipping?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

TwinACStacks said:


> I think Wallyboy holds a world record. He logged his post/poll on Jemsite at 12:25PM today and was Banned BY:
> 
> 2:31PM Today.
> 
> *2 Hours 6 Minutes elasped time.*
> 
> And You Guys thought We were Too harsh....
> 
> 
> That is Phenominal.
> 
> TWIN



That's because i sent Jim a message and a link to this thread to fore warn him after WallBoys first post

I agree with Adwex let this thread die....unless he revives it or gets the boot


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

And there is no sense in trying to find this kid or play with his IP....that will only lead to problems for you and possibly result in repercussions to this Forum.....he is so not worth all that


----------



## MajorNut1967

Uncle Beef said:


> Sorry Major i think you might have misunderstood me. Wallmarksuck deserved everything that he got and then some. To say that i had my popcorn out and was laughing my ass off is probably the understatement of the week.
> 
> I guess I was just trying to give an example of saying "I like this amp for these reasons" in a respectful way. I've seen some discussion about different amps in different posts on this forum and the mood while some dont agree isnt hostile. thats all i meant by dissent. not out and out mutiny, rebellion and disrespect. I think that most of us were all 19 year old little know it all assholes for the most part at one time or another so live and learn.



Oh know worries Bro, I'm getting bloody old and can't read well.

Oh Mate I'm from a different generation at 19 if I would have wankerd off like that to anyone including my Schoolmate's, my Dad would knocked my head off and gave me a bloody hiding to boot.


----------



## dodgethis

carnada said:


> I bet you wallmart boy or whatever is a 25 year old failed musician who lives in his mom's basement who also jerks off to anime.



Ouch. That hit me pretty close to the mark. Two out of three ain't so bad.


----------



## PRSCustom24

Oh no, don't talk about letting this thread die! 
I had such a splendid week reading your posts. 
Couldn't wait to get up in the morning just to read the latest post. 
In years to come my grandchildren and their children will still tell the story of Wallmartsucks showing up at the Marshall forum. It will be an integral part of our family history.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## plankbadger

God, I couldn't help myself. I joined the jemsite just to read his Line 6 thread over there.
Funny stuff. They are so polite at first pointing out that a ValveState is not a true
valve amp and he immediately flips and says something like 'they tried to tell me this
shit on the Marshall forum...'
ah the poor guy.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

plankbadger said:


> They are so polite at first pointing out that a ValveState is not a true
> valve amp and he immediately flips and says something like 'they tried to tell me this
> shit on the Marshall forum...'



And there it is...rock solid hard fact that we're all stupid. 

And to think the only thing he had to back up his so-called claim was a fuckin' Wikipedia article out of all things..

Ballsuckfest...if you're still reading...I fucking DARE YOU to take your bullshit to the Music Electronics Forum. Here's the link...

http://www.music-electronics-forum.com


----------



## wkcchampion

Wilder Amplification said:


> And there it is...rock solid hard fact that we're all stupid.
> 
> And to think the only thing he had to back up his so-called claim was a fuckin' Wikipedia article out of all things..
> 
> Ballsuckfest...if you're still reading...I fucking DARE YOU to take your bullshit to the Music Electronics Forum. Here's the link...
> 
> Music Electronics Forum



what a challenge!
I'm almost tempted to register there with the Ballsuckfest nickname and copy/paste the same BS he posted here and on Jemsite! uahahah


----------



## SilverEra

Wilder Amplification said:


> And there it is...rock solid hard fact that we're all stupid.
> 
> And to think the only thing he had to back up his so-called claim was a fuckin' Wikipedia article out of all things..
> 
> Ballsuckfest...if you're still reading...I fucking DARE YOU to take your bullshit to the Music Electronics Forum. Here's the link...
> 
> Music Electronics Forum



What's so special about that site? Do they hate line 6 even more than us?


----------



## IbanezMark

and the best internet troll award goes to....
WALLTURDBOY!!!!!

Seriously here, that has got to be the best trolling attempt ever. There is NO possible way anyone could actually be such an avid line 6 supporter after playing MULTIPLE Marshall tube amps right?
Right?! Can we sense the sarcasm here or do I need to make it more obvious?

I will state this for the 1000th time.. A line 6 product has no place outside of the studio.


----------



## bhm1905

wallmarksuck said:


> fuck i accidentilly voted for the valve state. I meant the vetta!


----------



## TwinACStacks

The really SIC thing is, that VETTA is not Cheap!!! He could have had a NICE Marshall Head for that kind of $$$$.

 TWIN


----------



## IbanezMark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2D3V0JNvNk&feature=related]YouTube - Vetta Walkthrough Part 1[/ame]

That was the most confusing video I've ever seen


----------



## Wilder Amplification

SilverEra said:


> What's so special about that site? Do they hate line 6 even more than us?



No I was referring more to trying to tell them that a Valvestate is a "valve amp". The guys on that forum are some of the best builders you'll find and most of them are engineers...they'd take him to the ringer right out the gate.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those guys would rip him a new one. They keep the BS completely off of their board. No BS allowed. Wall Sucker wouldn't last beyond his first post. He'd be washed, pressed dry, folded and put in a drawer, never to see daylight again.


----------



## wkcchampion

We should do the same with guys like this!


----------



## jcmjmp

Marshall forum is like cats that like to play with their prey before they give it the final blow.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

jcmjmp said:


> Marshall forum is like cats that like to play with their prey before they give it the final blow.



LOL....that is a very accurate description


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey. I'm blaming it on the 6100ers...

 TWIN


----------



## jcmjmp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdq06tgi4Xo]YouTube - Cat Playing Hide&Seek with Its Prey[/ame]

Priceless.

or better yet except that this one killed the mouse way too quickly - love the crunch sound on this one - really reminds you of the glorious Marshall crunch:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsbfFZwEn3w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Bret138

....wow. i've been away for a few months and am deeply dissapointed i missed this one. I was there for the Starchild amazing-ness...but this by FAR beat that incident


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Hey. I'm blaming it on the 6100ers...
> 
> TWIN



You would you 6100 blamer oner thingy


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Wallboy logged in today!!


----------



## Marshall Mann

6StringMoFo said:


> Wallboy logged in today!!



Ever get that feeling you're being watched................:Ohno:


----------



## tonefreak

Marshall Mann said:


> Ever get that feeling you're being watched................:Ohno:





heck yeah. all the time! lol


----------



## core

He probably just got back from the hospital after needing immediate medical attention from the blood vessels bursting in his forehead last week!


----------



## eljeffebrown

6StringMoFo said:


> Wallboy logged in today!!



So..............with that said, "Line 6 Haters..." *STILL HATE THEM!*


----------



## luekemeyer

eljeffebrown said:


> ready get set go........line 6 sucks a gunny sack of cocks bro! everyone here is trying to be nice to you, but you are trying your hardest to pick a fight. the reason everyone is calling you Starchild is because a douche with the handle of Starchild came in here awhile back and made a complete and utter ass of himself the way you are doing right now so stop. This is NOT, let me repeat NOT a line 6 board! it is however a Marshall board you will get no love for their shitty product here!
> 
> lotsa love bro,
> 
> peace
> 
> Jeffe!


Starchild was into Crate's, not Line 6... I have both!


----------



## wkcchampion

oh dear, is it still going on?


----------



## eljeffebrown

luekemeyer said:


> Starchild was into Crate's, not Line 6... I have both!



Hey Luke, Does it really matter?


----------



## luekemeyer

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey Luke, Does it really matter?



Probably not.. I just wanted to get into the discussion.


----------



## core

Starchild is probably sleeping in his Crate behind the Line 6 store.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

core said:


> Starchild is probably sleeping in his Crate behind the Line 6 store.



Line 6 doesnt have a store. So hes just sleeping in his Crate


----------



## tonefreak

longfxukxnhair said:


> Line 6 doesnt have a store. So hes just sleeping in his Crate



which is full or oranges.


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> which is full or oranges.



exactly.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Guys! I just came up with the *HOTTEST* new metal act. Put the two of them together to jam out the Lin3 6 & Crate crushing tone. No more Marshalls, No more Boogies, No more custom guys! Just the awsomeness that is these two.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah and everybody will be thankful when their ear drums pop.


----------



## Michael1987xl

DSL100 Dude said:


> Guys! I just came up with the *HOTTEST* new metal act. Put the two of them together to jam out the Lin3 6 & Crate crushing tone. No more Marshalls, No more Boogies, No more custom guys! Just the awsomeness that is these two.



You put a ML-2 out in front of that and you will be GiTaR GaWd FTW!


----------



## tonefreak

and then stick one of those digitech super duper ridiculous death metal-blow your brains out awesome distortion pedal things in front of it...

NOW WERE TALKIN!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

why not simply drill a pile of holes in the speakers


----------



## Kunnz

MAN,

I just wasted three minutes of my life reading this crap.


----------



## MM54

Kunnz said:


> MAN,
> 
> I just wasted three minutes of my life reading this crap.



You're quite a fast reader  I wasted much more than that in here.


Anyone else notice the Wallfart posted earlier in the 'What's In your Pedalboard' thread?


----------



## eljeffebrown

MM54 said:


> You're quite a fast reader  I wasted much more than that in here.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the Wallfart posted earlier in the 'What's In your Pedalboard' thread?



First off, Nice one on the "WALLFART"! I nearly shat myself! Yea and I kindly posted right after he did!


----------



## wkcchampion

Nooo is Wallfart back???????????????
Gonna buy 'n stock up some ice cold tea, gonna need it


----------



## tonefreak

we should get the moderators to edit the poll to have one more option...

None of the above.

I would totally vote for that.


----------



## wkcchampion

tonefreak said:


> we should get the moderators to edit the poll to have one more option...
> 
> None of the above.
> 
> I would totally vote for that.



+1


----------



## MM54

Perhaps add a "Crate" option?


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Perhaps add a "Crate" option?





YEAH!

and then we can all not vote for that either!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tonefreak said:


> yeah!
> 
> And then we can all not vote for that either!



+1000


----------



## FYGJORDAN

Agreed on a crate haters blog lol. When I first started playing guitar I had a crate 2x12 120watt, biggest POC ever. Most beginner guitarists have to understand that you don't have to buy Marshall's new; there is always the ebay or craigslist option. I'm still saving up for a used Marshall now, I'm so board with my current Peavey Valve King head.


----------



## Landshark

Jordan that Linesux of Wallshart's would put your VK to shame! Linesux FTW! Crate FTW! They should combine companies and call it Crate6!


----------



## FYGJORDAN

hahaha I bet Shawn; that synthetic nasty solid state gain is what all the Metalcore teens are going for, so I guess I should grab a Linesux!


----------



## Adwex

Thread done.


----------

